# GMW-B5000TB/TCM titanium square counting thread



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

In previous years there were many counting threads for iconic models. They were mostly curated by Piowa - he hasn't been here a while, I hope all is well.

The titanium squares have begun to pop up, so I figured its time for their dedicated counting thread. Gentlemen, you know what to do. I'll do my best to keep the list updated. Pictures are welcome as always.


GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 0 watch GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................... 0 watch

*Together ..................................... 0 watch*


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Camouflage version from Okinawa, Japan.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

OkiFrog said:


> Camouflage version from Okinawa, Japan.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 0 watches

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 1 watch (Okifrog)

*Together ..................................... 1 watch*


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Resized and damn it's comfy!


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Matter than matte and sexy as all hell! I preordered the camo but I dunno now... The plain is sensational too.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

mtb2104 said:


> Resized and damn it's comfy!


GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 1 watch (mtb2104)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 1 watch (Okifrog)

Together ..................................... 2 watches

Due to the fact that it's DLC coated the matte finish should hold up well. Simply superb stuff.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Resized and damn it's comfy!


More pictures. Pretty please!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Resized and damn it's comfy!





OkiFrog said:


> Camouflage version from Okinawa, Japan.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow...you guys are the first 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Resized and damn it's comfy!


Wonderful news. So happy for ya. Beautiful. Enjoy to the fullest  Best Tom


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

mtb2104 said:


> Resized and damn it's comfy!


In another thread someone said the ti bracelets use pins and collars instead of spring bars. I hadn't heard that before, is it true?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

dgaddis said:


> In another thread someone said the ti bracelets use pins and collars instead of spring bars. I hadn't heard that before, is it true?


Yes I said that, so it's probably true.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Wow...you guys are the first
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have a friend local here who's had his (TB-1) for like a week now.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

mtb2104 said:


> Yes I said that, so it's probably true.


Ha, gotcha, I missed that detail!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

dgaddis said:


> In another thread someone said the ti bracelets use pins and collars instead of spring bars. I hadn't heard that before, is it true?


It would make sense, steel spring bars would damage the titanium links. Ideally they'd need to make the spring bars out of titanium too and there's no way they've done that despite it costing so much.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the pics guys and congrats! Those look droolicious! 

I'm trying to be patient for mine to come in here in the US ...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My camo shipped from Japan this morning....the waiting game begins!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Dang that looks good!



mtb2104 said:


> Resized and damn it's comfy!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

.....and that is stunning!



OkiFrog said:


> Camouflage version from Okinawa, Japan.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> It would make sense, steel spring bars would damage the titanium links. Ideally they'd need to make the spring bars out of titanium too and there's no way they've done that despite it costing so much.


Eh, I dunno about that. Most titanium watches use steel spring bars to attach the bracelet.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

dgaddis said:


> Eh, I dunno about that. Most titanium watches use steel spring bars to attach the bracelet.


True, but it's not ideal as titanium is softer. People over on the Seiko forum worry about the wrong size spring bars wearing the holes in the case, I think with titanium cases that's a more real concern.


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

Though I haven’t received them, I preordered both over a month ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

yokied said:


> Matter than matte and sexy as all hell! I preordered the camo but I dunno now... The plain is sensational too.


I like the matte look of this, too. Sleek, sexy, and under-the-radar in a cool way.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

@Miklos86, count me in!!!!


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

When all of the soldiers return from mission in their heavily distressed resin G´s, ready for inspection, this is what the genaral is wearing... Still one of the guys, still a soldier, but of higher rank


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 3 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 1 watch (Okifrog)

Together ..................................... 4 watches


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

So has anyone tried swapping any of the ti parts over to a steel square? I assume it can all be swapped around, right?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

dgaddis said:


> So has anyone tried swapping any of the ti parts over to a steel square? I assume it can all be swapped around, right?


To be very honest, I did think about it, esp from bracelet to rubber band.
But, it's just so perfect in the stock form that even a bracelet-disliker like myself actually want to keep it on the bracelet, for now.
Maybe not so soon...


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

mtb2104 said:


> To be very honest, I did think about it, esp from bracelet to rubber band.
> But, it's just so perfect in the stock form that even a bracelet-disliker like myself actually want to keep it on the bracelet, for now.
> Maybe not so soon...


I was thinking more about folks who have steel ones and want to swap some of the ti parts onto it, like the lighter bracelet, or the DLC bezel. Or the camo parts.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

dgaddis said:


> I was thinking more about folks who have steel ones and want to swap some of the ti parts onto it, like the lighter bracelet, or the DLC bezel. Or the camo parts.


well... everything comes off with 2 screwbars, so any combination could be possible.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

UPS....11/21/2019.- 6:18 A.M.

A mechanical failure has caused a delay. We will update the delivery date as soon as possible.

LOL what if in the grandeur scheme of things...someone is trying to steal the watches by creating a diversion such that the package goes missing lol

P.S. I'm just making fun of the situation.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tdinut (Jun 23, 2006)

Please add me.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> UPS....11/21/2019.- 6:18 A.M.
> 
> A mechanical failure has caused a delay. We will update the delivery date as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


"Our ship sank, no biggie". Hopefully it didn't go deeper than 200m 

Seriously, I hope it'll get resolved soon and I can include you in the count with both models.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 4 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 1 watch (Okifrog)

Together ..................................... 5 watches


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> UPS....11/21/2019.- 6:18 A.M.
> 
> A mechanical failure has caused a delay. We will update the delivery date as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the courier!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Miklos86 said:


> "Our ship sank, no biggie". Hopefully it didn't go deeper than 200m
> 
> Seriously, I hope it'll get resolved soon and I can include you in the count with both models.


Give me an hour...it's expected to be delivered in the next 30 mins...I need the extra 30 to collect myself and resize it lol

Update: I have to get back to you guys I think I won't get it until tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> UPS....11/21/2019.- 6:18 A.M.
> 
> A mechanical failure has caused a delay. We will update the delivery date as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Hope you get a better service than I did earlier today.
UPS guy left a package in my front garden, wrote out a card then put it in his pocket.
Luckily I was local watching him on camera so came home to get the parcel before anyone else did.
If it was stolen I would never of known as he failed to post a card.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Adding my camo, with a TB1 on its way.....


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

+1 for camo.


----------



## Zangaru (Nov 22, 2019)

I craved a very special G Shock square for years. Something you don't see everyday. Once this came out, I knew I'd break the bank 😛


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 4 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 4 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru)

Together ..................................... 8 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104


Camos have pulled level. @Zangaru, what a first post!


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 5 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 4 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru)

Together ..................................... 9 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104

Very nice, Harald-hans and such a crisp picture.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

And I have a camo coming today.


----------



## gojira54 (May 25, 2007)

Nice pics on this thread!
I think one of best things about this ti release is that there is lots of them - if it had been a super limited <1000 numbered piece I think a lot of people would have missed out on something they wanted to WEAR rather than hoard =]


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Here a few iPhone shot´s ...


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

harald-hans said:


> Here a few iPhone shot´s ...


Beautiful shot's


----------



## gregnoid (May 8, 2009)

I'm in!!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 7 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 4 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru)

Together ..................................... 11 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

The regular titanium arrived...I wish the camo arrived also but it has to wait until Monday...in the meantime I can weekend warrior the hell out of this one... oh my goodness it's extremely light it's almost scary.

Thanks goes to Rob at Topper Jewelers.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 8 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 4 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru)

Together ..................................... 12 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## venom79 (Feb 2, 2019)

My camo Square will be shipped tomorrow morning, and will arrive Wednesday to my hands. Will post pics then! 

Thanks to Robb at topper, great transaction!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Another one from me.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Was just Gshock event and this feels amazing.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Excited to see more members acquiring both versions!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 8 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 5 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek)

Together ..................................... 13 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Picked up the TB-1 to go with the TCM version. They're both so unique.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

OkiFrog said:


> Picked up the TB-1 to go with the TCM version. They're both so unique.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Joining the club! :-!
Mine finally arrived and what a beauty it is too. Incredibly light, love the matte black finish. Very stealthy!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

HiggsBoson said:


> Joining the club! :-!
> Mine finally arrived and what a beauty it is too. Incredibly light, love the matte black finish. Very stealthy!


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 10 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 5 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek)

Together ..................................... 15 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Awesome! Congrats!


Thanks, my friend. :-!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

HiggsBoson said:


> Joining the club! :-!
> Mine finally arrived and what a beauty it is too. Incredibly light, love the matte black finish. Very stealthy!


@HiggsBoson extremely happy for you. You finally caught the bugger.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> @HiggsBoson extremely happy for you. You finally caught the bugger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Cheers, fella. It felt like a real achievement actually being able to get hold of one! :-d


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

HiggsBoson said:


> Cheers, fella. It felt like a real achievement actually being able to get hold of one! :-d


Getting a hold of a Higgs Boson particle was a real achievement. Enjoy your watch in good health!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

TB-1 shipped and on its way!......at the mercy of ebays “Global shipping” platform!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

harald-hans said:


> Here a few iPhone shot´s ...


Great shots as usual, HH. But honestly, I dunno how you can wear anything other than that exquisite Citizen AQ6021-51E you just picked up. Congratulations on both of these pieces. You're on a roll!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Count me in, Miklos. And thanks for setting up this count.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I got a call from the G-Shock Soho NYC shop. And I walked out with this baby. (I know I said I wouldn't get it . . . But I couldn't resist.










Also I gotta adjust the time lmao

*edit*

First impressions -- very light and balanced. I wore my TFC to the store and was astonished by the TI square's airy feel. By comparison, the GMW-B5000TFC feels a chunkier. I initially was just going to check the camo out, but the feeling and finish won me over. The camo is nice and subdued and gives it a special, unique look.

I'm not sure whether the camo is printed or engraved, but the finish has a slight texture to it.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

HiggsBoson said:


> Joining the club! :-!
> Mine finally arrived and what a beauty it is too. Incredibly light, love the matte black finish. Very stealthy!


Congratulations! What camera did you use? These pictures are fantastic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 11 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 6 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn)

Together ..................................... 17 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Ottovonn said:


> I got a call from the G-Shock Soho NYC shop. And I walked out with this baby. (I know I said I wouldn't get it . . . But I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was there last night at the event and checked it out. Might of been yours as it was the last one,hence the date since last night it was set as today and yours today is set for tomorrow. .


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Guarionex said:


> I was there last night at the event and checked it out. Might of been yours as it was the last one,hence the date since last night it was set as today and yours today is set for tomorrow. .


It might be lol I was going to go yesterday, but I was feeling tired and lazy. I figured that if they didn't have any left today, then I'd be happy going home empty-handed (and with a more full wallet). Unfortunately, they had a few left. I was told that the SoHo store received around 10 camo TI watches and one was sold yesterday. These watches are a limited run, and the sales rep, Christian -- cool dude and wearing a Eminem GDX6900 -- said that they'll be gone once supplies dry up.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Ottovonn said:


> It might be lol I was going to go yesterday, but I was feeling tired and lazy. I figured that if they didn't have any left today, then I'd be happy going home empty-handed (and with a more full wallet). Unfortunately, they had a few left. I was told that the SoHo store received around 10 camo TI watches and one was sold yesterday. These watches are a limited run, and the sales rep, Christian -- cool dude and wearing a Eminem GDX6900 -- said that they'll be gone once supplies dry up.


Yeah Christan and James are cool guys. That's who I was talking to yesterday. I'm stopping by for a few pieces next Friday when they get stock of a certain piece I've been looking for.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Few pics from event.


----------



## Spoons (Mar 17, 2013)

Just picked mine up this evening - regular titanium (TB) version, not camo (TCM). Will post pics when the light is better!

Edit - pic below!!


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

OkiFrog said:


> Congratulations! What camera did you use? These pictures are fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the positive comments. I used a ten year old Sony DSC-TX1 camera! ;-)


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

kubr1ck said:


> Great shots as usual, HH. But honestly, I dunno how you can wear anything other than that exquisite Citizen AQ6021-51E you just picked up. Congratulations on both of these pieces. You're on a roll!


Thank you but please do not worry - I just wear the new Titanium Square ONLY for taking the pic´s ...

My new The Cititzen 0100 does not leave the wrist - for me it is not only the release of the year 2019 - it is THE RELEASE generally - it is an incredible masterpiece and if you belive it or not - I would say that I never owned a more awesome watch than this ...

https://up.picr.de/37284106fd.jpeg


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

If anyone use google translate I wrote down some quick thoughts in the Swedish forum Klockasnack https://klocksnack.se/threads/casio-gmw-b5000tb-1-titanium-square-första-reflektioner.123435/ I brought out my 50x microscope and found the surface to be very interesting on the TB. The matte finish is like asphalt while the semi gloss bezel looks like diamond-dust, changing colour depending on the light. Very cool I think


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Ottovonn said:


> I'm not sure whether the camo is printed or engraved, but the finish has a slight texture to it.


I think the net result is both: it's a pattern printed by laser that leaves a slight indentation in the metal. I'm no expert but it is described using a few different terms like laser etching/printing etc - the laser etching of patterns has been done on mechanical watch parts like rotors, sapphire casebacks etc.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 12 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 6 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn)

Together ..................................... 18 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Add me to the twin titans...the camo just landed thanks to Rob at Topper Jewelers.

Such contrasting personalities. I feel like being elegant one second and the rugged outdoors man the next...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 12 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 7 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop)

Together ..................................... 19 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop

Great pictures there (and in the other thread) Cowboy Bebop!


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Add me to the twin titans...the camo just landed thanks to Rob at Topper Jewelers.
> 
> Such contrasting personalities. I feel like being elegant one second and the rugged outdoors man the next...
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. :-!


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

Here I am with my TCM! Please count me in


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Add me to the twin titans...the camo just landed thanks to Rob at Topper Jewelers.
> 
> Such contrasting personalities. I feel like being elegant one second and the rugged outdoors man the next...
> 
> ...


Great congrats Bebop!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 12 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 8 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique)

Together ..................................... 20 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

Miklos86 said:


> GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 12 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons)
> 
> GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 8 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique)
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Dakota1776 (Mar 1, 2015)

Count me in for the Camo. Casio knocked it out of the park with this one. The weight is perfect and the finish looks amazing.


----------



## Dakota1776 (Mar 1, 2015)

Here’s the updated count! I’m surprised the TB-1 outnumbers the TCM-1. I wonder what their total numbers on their production run will look like. 

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 12 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 9 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776)

Together ..................................... 21 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm down with a TCM-1. :-! It's beautiful, and feels great on the wrist.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats T4P!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 12 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 10 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4PlayNow)

Together ..................................... 22 watches

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Add me to the twin titans...the camo just landed thanks to Rob at Topper Jewelers.
> 
> Such contrasting personalities. I feel like being elegant one second and the rugged outdoors man the next...


Woahhh, is that the special ultra-limited edition "Pink" Camo titanium square? :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Woahhh, is that the special ultra-limited edition "Pink" Camo titanium square? :-d


Lol love the "pink" comment haha

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## D7002470 (Jan 26, 2013)

Twin Titans delivered, sized and ready!!


----------



## D7002470 (Jan 26, 2013)

Twin Titans delivered, sized and ready!!
View attachment 14658689


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

D7002470 said:


> Twin Titans delivered, sized and ready!!
> View attachment 14658689


Congrats @D7002470!!! :-!b-)|> Enjoy and wear them in good health |>|>|>|>


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Titanium Part 2 is here! @Miklos86 count me in with a duo please, thank you








GMW-B5000TCM-1JR


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 13 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 12 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe)

Together ..................................... 25 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe

Congratulations to our newest Twin Titans!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

This is a beauty.










Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 13 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 13 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86)

Together ..................................... 26 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe

... and the camos have pulled level.


----------



## Z_Samurai (Jan 25, 2016)

Just got my TB today. Loving how light it feels.


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats Miklos86! I thought the Camo would have been the clear winner out of the gates especially since Random Rob gave it such high initial praise. Really surprised it took this long to pull even. I guess it shows how traditional(and old) us square collectors are. The TB is definitely more versatile between the 2 and awesome looking in it's own right.
My TCM should be here today, can't wait!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Miklos86 said:


> This is a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Miklos!! I think you were one of the first, if not the first, person on the forum to order this TCM - glad it arrived for you. :-! Hope you enjoy it as a pinnacle piece of your g-shock collection! 



JustAbe said:


> Titanium Part 2 is here! @Miklos86 count me in with a duo please, thank you
> 
> View attachment 14659639
> 
> GMW-B5000TCM-1JR


Congrats JustAbe, very nice! Love the way the camo was done on these. Enjoy!! :-!:-!


----------



## venom79 (Feb 2, 2019)

Count me in, I received mine today thanks to Robb at topper. Really tempted to go for the black one.

Will the black be limited?




























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Miklos86 said:


> This is a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huge congrats, Miklos~ Wear that camo in the best! Is is quite the watch indeed b-)


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

TCM landed. Holy Cow! This is definitely one of those watches that need to be seen in person. This thing does what I wanted my 4 steel squares to do better. It feels and looks high end, is super comfortable and hopefully durable? This thing can easily compete against luxury swiss watches IMO. I ? whether or not all the layers of color are made out of DLC but who cares, I'll baby this thing. Someone else can tell me how durable the finish is. I'll post pics later but please add me.


----------



## Z_Samurai (Jan 25, 2016)

venom79 said:


> Count me in, I received mine today thanks to Robb at topper. Really tempted to go for the black one.
> 
> Will the black be limited?
> 
> [ Tapatalk


Both of them are limited. Can't go wrong with either one. If you got at least one of them is a win win 😉


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, good news and bad news....

Good news - my TB1 is now in Canada.....
Bad news - it’s in the hands of CANADA POST!

Ick


----------



## TTR350 (Mar 26, 2017)

Should be the first one in Germany : -!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats JustAbe, very nice! Love the way the camo was done on these. Enjoy!! :-!:-!


Thanks @Time4Playnow!!! Amazing on the wrist and off it!!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 14 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 16 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350)

Together ..................................... 30 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

eaglepowers said:


> Congrats Miklos86! I thought the Camo would have been the clear winner out of the gates especially since Random Rob gave it such high initial praise. Really surprised it took this long to pull even. I guess it shows how traditional(and old) us square collectors are. The TB is definitely more versatile between the 2 and awesome looking in it's own right.
> My TCM should be here today, can't wait!





Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats Miklos!! I think you were one of the first, if not the first, person on the forum to order this TCM - glad it arrived for you. :-! Hope you enjoy it as a pinnacle piece of your g-shock collection!
> 
> Congrats JustAbe, very nice! Love the way the camo was done on these. Enjoy!! :-!:-!





Ottovonn said:


> Huge congrats, Miklos~ Wear that camo in the best! Is is quite the watch indeed b-)


Thank you guys, it means a lot! I only jump on releases that really call my name, but this one is a clear winner. Casio did absolutely right with this model.

Also, I'm so happy to see that so many prominent members have managed to get one (or two)


----------



## Longicollis (Aug 22, 2017)

Count me in. One TCM from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

* 
Both Titans in one post!!! Amazing watches, cannot get enough of them :-! Happy Thanksgiving y'all  Have a great day b-)
*







GMW-B5000TB-1JR








GMW-B5000TCM-1JR


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> *
> Both Titans in one post!!! Amazing watches, cannot get enough of them :-! Happy Thanksgiving y'all  Have a great day b-)
> *
> View attachment 14662869
> ...


That's fantastic! They look so different in these photos.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 14 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 17 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis)

Together ..................................... 31 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Miklos86 said:


> That's fantastic! They look so different in these photos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


@Miklos86 they are 2 different watches IMHO. That is why I got both of them. I am going on a business trip tonight and I am taking the TB. I wish Casio makes a GMW-B5000TA for the festive season or shortly after, that would be great :-! Are you listening Casio b-)


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

This thread needs more *TB-1* photos.




























Just an incredibly beautiful and versatile watch. Not to mention comfortable as hell. (Added bonus is that my wife likes it, and she hates all my G-SHOCKs.)


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> This thread needs more *TB-1* photos. :-!
> 
> View attachment 14662965
> 
> ...


Great shots as usual @kubr1ck!!! :-!b-)|> BTW my wife hates ALL my G-Shocks period!! ;-)


----------



## Longicollis (Aug 22, 2017)

Mine-


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Longicollis said:


> Mine-


The ip black on the right? Hubba hubba

 > everything else


----------



## venom79 (Feb 2, 2019)

Z_Samurai said:


> Both of them are limited. Can't go wrong with either one. If you got at least one of them is a win win ?


Couldn't help my self, liked so much the titanium and camo that I ordered a super offer from topper, $2,337.50 for 3 gshocks that at list price go for around $3,250... the black titanium, the mtg camo and the black steel that is free gift.

Highly recommended offer from topper. Hope it arrives on time before I leave the USA. Use special discount code bf15 to get the lowest possible price.



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

venom79 said:


> Couldn't help my self, liked so much the titanium and camo that I ordered a super offer from topper, $2,337.50 for 3 gshocks that at list price go for around $3,250... the black titanium, the mtg camo and the black steel that is free gift.
> 
> Highly recommended offer from topper. Hope it arrives on time before I leave the USA. Use special discount code bf15 to get the lowest possible price.
> 
> ...


YUP! saw this and was like, "poor ip black"... Being the freebee must hurt, lol.

I actually was intrigued with the blue ip and black ip combo for $750 (25% off of $1000), that came with the square wall clock as the gift. If I didn't already have the blue, I woulda been all over it!

I did however grab the black ip and the chrome/resin via Topper's black friday sale for 25% off 

 > everything else


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm flat out with work but just wanted to leave this photo here of the titanium twins with their steel cousin lol

Not sure if first in Australia but cannot wait to get these resized and on wrist!


----------



## felixgogo (May 29, 2019)

Mine -


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 16 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 18 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake)

Together ..................................... 34 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

One more TCM checking in, just arrived today. This is my first ever G-Shock.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 16 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 19 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y)

Together ..................................... 35 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Dang you Rob Topper....really want that G-SHOCK wall clock, but do not need to 2 more b5600s, and besides, never been a fan of that blue!

Anyone know where I can source that dang digital wall clock?......tried fleabay and Amazon, and no luck.....

Guess I could flip Rob an email.....


----------



## venom79 (Feb 2, 2019)

Today arrived my black titanium, mgt camo and black steel with rubber... will open at Arrival to my house and post pics 

Thanks to rob at topper


----------



## mexicatl (Nov 21, 2018)

I got my TB today, so with my TCM that makes one each of the square titaniums. Will post a picture once I size them. So excited!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

An interesting observation for you folks...but the camo's print feels and looks akin to that of one of my favorite reptiles of all time...the "Python Snake"...some pythons exhibit a natural pattern like this.

Perhaps we should all doctrine this model "The Snake" or "Python". I would even go as far to dub Tuesdays, "Python/Snake Tuesday" - a play on word to Omega's Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday".


----------



## venom79 (Feb 2, 2019)

Already opened and sized my black titanium, dam it is pretty... it complements very well my metal collection, only missing the old vintage ip b5000v and the real gold one, hope I get it soon (not the gold one of course)

Please count me in as twin Titans



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

venom79 said:


> Already opened and sized my black titanium, dam it is pretty... it complements very well my metal collection, only missing the old vintage ip b5000v and the real gold one, hope I get it soon (not the gold one of course)
> 
> Please count me in as twin Titans
> 
> ...


Nice collection @venom79!! :-!b-)|> Congrats, enjoy and wear them in good health |>|>|>|>


----------



## zigg (Apr 18, 2019)

venom79 said:


> Already opened and sized my black titanium, dam it is pretty... it complements very well my metal collection, only missing the old vintage ip b5000v and the real gold one, hope I get it soon (not the gold one of course)
> 
> Please count me in as twin Titans
> 
> ...


Lovely collection but each is showing different time :O !!


----------



## Bauzen (Feb 4, 2012)

Count me in the Titanium square club. Compliments my other square.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Anyone know where I can source that dang digital wall clock?......tried fleabay and Amazon, and no luck.....
> 
> Guess I could flip Rob an email.....


I'm in a similar spot. I wonder what the market price is for these clocks...



Bauzen said:


> Count me in the Titanium square club. Compliments my other square.


Weird flex but ok?! I had a feeling this piece might take Gshock to another level.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 17 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 21 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen)

Together ..................................... 38 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> An interesting observation for you folks...but the camo's print feels and looks akin to that of one of my favorite reptiles of all time...the "Python Snake"...some pythons exhibit a natural pattern like this.
> 
> Perhaps we should all doctrine this model "The Snake" or "Python". I would even go as far to dub Tuesdays, "Python/Snake Tuesday" - a play on word to Omega's Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday".


Ha, I never though about that. It does look like a python.

I like the idea, because I also like snakes. I once kept a Florida kingsnake as a pet and it was wonderful. Sadly, my girldfriend made me choose between moving in with her and keeping the snake. She's my wife now so it was the good call


----------



## Takvorian (Aug 10, 2016)

Count me in. Camo just has arrived in Berlin.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 17 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 22 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian)

Together ..................................... 39 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Don't knock it till you try it.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 17 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 23 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772)

Together ..................................... 40 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79


----------



## justinsdomingo (Sep 6, 2019)

Got mines about a week ago. Love it 









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 18 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 23 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772)

Together ..................................... 41 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79


----------



## philipkarlevans (Aug 1, 2018)

gmw-b5000tb-1 from Topper tomorrow.
NOW TOMORROW, Saturday, ups too busy today .


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Canada Post, um, delivers!......









Joins my camo.....to say I am as "happy as a pig in poop" would be an understatement!


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

Count me in for one each:


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 22 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 24 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf)

Together ..................................... 46 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf

Well done, gentlemen, lots of wonderful new additions today. We have our 10th Twin Titan and we're approaching 50 in total. Wonder how many of those Ti squares are (were?) really made.


----------



## natosteve (Jan 12, 2017)

NZ Titan reporting for duty.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 23 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 24 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf)

Together ..................................... 47 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

natosteve said:


> NZ Titan reporting for duty.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Is that grease on the top of the bezel?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.JUN (Jan 18, 2012)

Been following this thread, I find the B5000TB amazing and seriously considering to purchase it! 

However, one feature that bothers me is the polished bezel against a matte watch body and bracelet. Would it have been better had the entire piece is polished or matte? Or does it make the B5000TB better looking?


----------



## J.JUN (Jan 18, 2012)

Been following this thread, I find the B5000TB amazing and seriously considering to purchase it! 

However, one feature that bothers me is the polished bezel against a matte watch body and bracelet. Would it have been better had the entire piece is polished or matte? Or does it make the B5000TB better looking?


----------



## Pankrates (Feb 11, 2019)

Count me in! Almost 30 years after my first Casio (TS-1000) I'm pround this is my first square. (considering my Kings do not count as a true square)


----------



## natosteve (Jan 12, 2017)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Is that grease on the top of the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The bezel is a finger print magnet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

@Miklos86 I liked the TCM-1 so much, I had to get another one!!!! Count me in for 2, please!!! :-d Triple Titans I guess |>








GMW-B5000TCM-1JR


----------



## venom79 (Feb 2, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> @Miklos86 I liked the TCM-1 so much, I had to get another one!!!! Count me in for 2, please!!! :-d
> 
> View attachment 14680775
> 
> GMW-B5000TCM-1JR


Wow you really liked it, I see this last one is jdm (Japanese domestic model), any difference from the first one you got? (That I suppose is us spec?)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

venom79 said:


> Wow you really liked it, I see this last one is jdm (Japanese domestic model), any difference from the first one you got? (That I suppose is us spec?)
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


All my G's are JDM, with the exception of 2!!! :-d It's a OCD thing!! The other was JDM too!!! :-!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 24 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................ 25 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf)

Together ..................................... 49 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> @Miklos86 I liked the TCM-1 so much, I had to get another one!!!! Count me in for 2, please!!! :-d Triple Titans I guess |>
> 
> View attachment 14680775
> 
> GMW-B5000TCM-1JR


Sorry, JustAbe, I'm not coining another category for several pieces of the same model, to avoid an uncontrollable arms race between aficionados

Still, congratulations on getting another one! Will you wear one and preserve the other?


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> @Miklos86 I liked the TCM-1 so much, I had to get another one!!!! Count me in for 2, please!!! :-d Triple Titans I guess |>
> 
> View attachment 14680775
> 
> GMW-B5000TCM-1JR


Why????


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Miklos86 said:


> Sorry, JustAbe, I'm not coining another category for several pieces of the same model, to avoid an uncontrollable arms race between aficionados
> 
> Still, congratulations on getting another one! Will you wear one and preserve the other?


Nope!!! I love rubber straps. So this one is going on one!!!! :-!b-)|> Band on the way from the Pacparts 25% off ;-)


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

dgaddis said:


> Why????


Above reason!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Miklos86 said:


> Sorry, JustAbe, I'm not coining another category for several pieces of the same model, to avoid an uncontrollable arms race between aficionados
> 
> Still, congratulations on getting another one! Will you wear one and preserve the other?


I always do that with the watches I like!!!!!:-!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Don't know if it has already been mentioned here, but I picked up my titanium camo Saturday from an AD during a G-Shock special event and the Casio sales rep told me about a new limited edition watch in the pipeline. He called it a Tron edition and showed me a photo of the prototype on his phone. It was a black titanium model with a printed grid pattern on the case and bracelet. Pretty cool looking. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

rhstranger2772 said:


> Don't know if it has already been mentioned here, but I picked up my titanium camo Saturday from an AD during a G-Shock special event and the Casio sales rep told me about a new limited edition watch in the pipeline. He called it a Tron edition and showed me a photo of the prototype on his phone. It was a black titanium model with a printed grid pattern on the case and bracelet. Pretty cool looking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Thank you for the heads up!

My wallet just let out a small sigh of sorrow.


----------



## Takvorian (Aug 10, 2016)

Miklos86 said:


> Thank you for the heads up!
> 
> My wallet just let out a small sigh of sorrow.


Mine too...


----------



## J.JUN (Jan 18, 2012)

Does it have a positive or a negative display?


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Positive display and very legible 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrjnascar (Apr 30, 2011)

I get it! Tasteful IMHO. Well done you......


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

I was concerned that they would start rolling out new Ti models.

This could get expensive.


----------



## memento_mori (May 1, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 14681669


YES! That's it - looks better than an the original bracelet!

A man of taste!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

memento_mori said:


> YES! That's it - looks better than an the original bracelet!
> 
> A man of taste!


Thank you Sir!! Padre!! ;-) I generally like my squares on resin :-!b-)|>


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Each to their own Abe, and I commend you for striking out on your own path!

I, and my wallet thanks me, love my metal squares on metal and won't be following you!



JustAbe said:


> Thank you Sir!! Padre!! ;-) I generally like my squares on resin :-!b-)|>


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

@JustAbe you need to get another one to put on a NATO. Just sayin'.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

James142 said:


> @JustAbe you need to get another one to put on a NATO. Just sayin'.


Thank you @James142!!! NATO's is not my thing ;-) but another one on a leather strap wouldn't be a bad idea :think:;-)
:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Finally  please count me in


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 25 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 25 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf)

Together ..................................... 50 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf

... and the TBs have pulled level right at 50.


----------



## Mrjnascar (Apr 30, 2011)

Please count me in 







It's a wonderful G Shock day!


----------



## arnage (Nov 3, 2012)

I received my GMW-B5000TB-1JR last week.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 26 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 26 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar)

Together ..................................... 52 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Count me in!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

The finish is really *interesting*. You can *feel* the camo


----------



## skyxx (Feb 7, 2012)

Checking in from Canada, we finally received our shipment. According to my sources, only 8 were available for each of the models in Canada.

GMW-B5000TB - #235
GMW-B5000TCM - #381


Cheers!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 27 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 29 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, gnus411, stockae92, skyxx)

Together ..................................... 56 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx


----------



## J.JUN (Jan 18, 2012)

Poisonous thread! I’m traveling to Osaka next week, see if I can get a good deal to add my name here...


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Count me in please


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 28 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 29 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, gnus411, stockae92, skyxx)

Together ..................................... 57 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Hit me up, Miklos.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 28 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 30 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, gnus411, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck)

Together ..................................... 58 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## J.JUN (Jan 18, 2012)

I have finally got my B5000TB from BIC Camera Osaka today! Please add me in!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 29 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 30 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, gnus411, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck)

Together ..................................... 59 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx


----------



## philipkarlevans (Aug 1, 2018)

* darn* Casio has discontinued both models.


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

One more TCM Miklos.

Loving it so far, especially now that dgaddis and others here have shown me how to clear the bluetooth pairing.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 29 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 31 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, gnus411, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM)

Together ..................................... 60 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

philipkarlevans said:


> * darn* Casio has discontinued both models.


生産終了


----------



## vainqueur (Feb 16, 2008)

Ordered aTCM yesterday😀


----------



## Lowrota (Jul 23, 2018)

My first G-Shock just ordered!! x1 TCM

GMW-B5000TCM-1ER - Can someone confirm "ER" refers to European release, "JR" is Japan? Would a JR be like a JDM Seiko? Any differences to be aware of?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Lowrota said:


> My first G-Shock just ordered!! x1 TCM
> 
> GMW-B5000TCM-1ER - Can someone confirm "ER" refers to European release, "JR" is Japan? Would a JR be like a JDM Seiko? Any differences to be aware of?


Those are region codes. ER means for distribution in Europe. JR means for distribution in Japan. The TCM watches should be the same either way, but the packaging may differ somewhat.


----------



## Lowrota (Jul 23, 2018)

GaryK30 said:


> Those are region codes. ER means for distribution in Europe. JR means for distribution in Japan. The TCM watches should be the same either way, but the packaging may differ somewhat.


Thank you!


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Not specifically to these models but JR code generally used for limited models (From G-Central) where non-limited models got other code for example GW-5000 got JF code.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 29 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 33 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, gnus411, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota)

Together ..................................... 62 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

A TCM here,


----------



## F1_watches (Sep 3, 2017)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR here...


----------



## reuben3 (Jul 6, 2018)

Out of curiosity, these Ti squares had a 1 month run from 1st - 31st December? There's still plenty inventory because of the price but it suddenly seems much rarer if they discontinued this so quickly.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

reuben3 said:


> Out of curiosity, these Ti squares had a 1 month run from 1st - 31st December? There's still plenty inventory because of the price but it suddenly seems much rarer if they discontinued this so quickly.


I suspect they were all actually produced well before December. The 'active run' or whatever you want to call it (when they went on sale to when they were listed as discontinued) doesn't really matter, what matters is how many they actually produced. And only Casio knows that number.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

reuben3 said:


> Out of curiosity, these Ti squares had a 1 month run from 1st - 31st December? There's still plenty inventory because of the price but it suddenly seems much rarer if they discontinued this so quickly.


The TB started shipping in Asia the first or second week of November, the camo a week after that. So I reckon the scheduled production run - disregarding prototypes - must have run in October-November.

Casio is notoriously tight-lipped about their internal procedures, so I guess the production was long stopped before it became news.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## X-plorer (Jan 9, 2012)

And here's my TB. Hard to believe it's been on my wrist for the past two weeks.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 30 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 35 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, gnus411, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches)

Together ..................................... 65 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

Miklos86 said:


> The TB started shipping in Asia the first or second week of November, the camo a week after that. So I reckon the scheduled production run - disregarding prototypes - must have run in October-November.
> 
> Casio is notoriously tight-lipped about their internal procedures, so I guess the production was long stopped before it became news.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Is there any method of using the serial numbers on the caseback to determine how many were produced?


----------



## J.JUN (Jan 18, 2012)

Love the TB... Just a great piece to have!


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

From batch number my TB was produced on Sep 4


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

My TCM was Oct 19.

PS - Looking at all of these pics, I'm starting to want the TB as well...must resist!


----------



## tdunn (May 28, 2010)

Had my TB a few weeks now - it's perfect!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gmw-b5000-full-metal-square-photo-thread-post-em-here-5067547-2.html


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

gnus411 said:


> My TCM was Oct 19.
> 
> PS - Looking at all of these pics, I'm starting to want the TB as well...must resist!


You should have both versions...try to resist my advice to you...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## All_Purpose (Jul 17, 2017)

Freshly sized...🤙


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 30 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 36 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, gnus411, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose)

Together ..................................... 66 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

According to batch No. my TCM was produced on October 16, 2019.


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> You should have both versions...try to resist my advice to you...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You swayed me with your silver tongue. TB on deck!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

gnus411 said:


> You swayed me with your silver tongue. TB on deck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


You won't be disappointed.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

I have no doubt. These titanium models tick all the boxes for me. Looking forward to the TB arriving to keep the TCM company. Picked up a GWM-5610-1 from Amazon on a whim to keep the balance (at that price, can't go wrong).

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Count me in for a TB too (mfr date 10/16/2019). Done for the year!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 31 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 36 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, gnus411, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose)

Together ..................................... 67 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Put me down for a camo. Second cycle in the rotation and we're on 13 consecutive days. Perfect comfort and performance, with quite a lot of tonal variety in different lights and backgrounds - a bit of brown and green here or there etc.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 31 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 37 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, gnus411, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied)

Together ..................................... 68 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Miklos86 said:


> GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 31 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411)
> 
> GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 37 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, gnus411, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied)
> 
> ...


@Miklos86!! Great job keeping count :-! I just noticed that @Kubr1ck is not in the Twin Titans count. Thanks again b-)|>


----------



## Showdown2608 (Feb 5, 2012)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR in my case:


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> @Miklos86!! Great job keeping count :-! I just noticed that @Kubr1ck is not in the Twin Titans count. Thanks again b-)|>


gnus411 too own twin titans


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 33 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Kubr1ck, Showdown2608)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 38 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, gnus411, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411)

Together ..................................... 71 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411

Generally I include pieces posted in this thread, but I recall seeing Kubr1ck's and Gnus411's other models from other threads, so there you go. Thank you for the heads up. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Here’s my camo this morning ....


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Miklos86 said:


> GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 33 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Kubr1ck, Showdown2608)
> 
> GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 38 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, gnus411, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411)
> 
> ...


Thanks for an update counting. Could not help but I noticed that Kubr1ck is double counted under TB and gnus411 is double counted under TCM. Thus, total counting should be 32 for TB and 37 for TCM. Total of 69 To squares as of post #233.

Apologies if they own more than 1 of certain model. Thank you


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Facelessman said:


> Thanks for an update counting. Could not help but I noticed that Kubr1ck is double counted under TB and gnus411 is double counted under TCM. Thus, total counting should be 32 for TB and 37 for TCM. Total of 69 To squares as of post #233.
> 
> Apologies if they own more than 1 of certain model. Thank you


LOL @Miklos86, you need to stop staring at your MR-G and get your counting straight. :-d

(Just kidding, brother. Thanks for keeping track of this stuff. ;-))


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

My bad, thanks for noticing. Will set it straight once I get in front of a computer, it's a pain on mobile. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 32 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 38 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7)

Together ..................................... 70 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411

Thanks for verifying the count, Facelessman. I added Dino7's beautiful camo so we're at a nice round 70.


----------



## Zeclarr (Dec 2, 2019)

First post on this forum. Here is mine !


----------



## memento_mori (May 1, 2009)

Good start for your participation in this forum


----------



## Zeclarr (Dec 2, 2019)

memento_mori said:


> Good start for your participation in this forum


Thanks !


----------



## J.JUN (Jan 18, 2012)

Zeclarr said:


> First post on this forum. Here is mine !


Hi! Great taste! (I got the same one too!!)


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Put me down for a TCM and Twin Titans. 

Needless to say, this thing is sweeeeet!


----------



## vainqueur (Feb 16, 2008)

How many TCM’s were produced ?


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Count me in


----------



## GuitarRox (Feb 21, 2020)

Happy owner of the camou.

Also a close up of the precision of the laser engraving showing the 3 dot sizes making up the pattern.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 34 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 40 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox)

Together ..................................... 74 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142


----------



## Alexanderchu (Feb 15, 2019)

+1 here for a TCM; acquired it recently from a fellow member of WUS but I don't see his name listed on this thread.


----------



## Tommy Baubausaur (Aug 25, 2020)

+1 for TCM! First ever G-shock. Been eyeing for ages, but don't have the "heart" to break the bank. In the end, wife got it for me as birthday gift.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 34 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 42 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur)

Together ..................................... 76 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Please count me in....I see I am in very good company!


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Damn you guys with these photos - you're all enablers!! 

I want the GMW-B5000TB as my next watch... just got to find one now.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Damn you guys with these photos - you're all enablers!!
> 
> I want the GMW-B5000TB as my next watch... just got to find one now.


Yeah dude, these people are evil. Just cut up your credit cards now.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

This thread is going to be the end of my savings. But hopefully also my watch buying addiction. Famous last words!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 35 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 42 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur)

Together ..................................... 77 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142

@kritameth "End of watch buying addiction" LOOOOL


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Just got the TB in today! Will take a video of the unboxing this evening.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

never mind


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Quick sneak peak ...


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

djpharoah said:


> Quick sneak peak ...
> View attachment 15428138


What a lineup! GW-5000... GMWB5000TB... GW-5000... GMWB5000TB...


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

kritameth said:


> What a lineup! GW-5000... GMWB5000TB... GW-5000... GMWB5000TB...


Grab whichever you can swing. The GW-5000 is a killer GADA style watch. But I'll upload the videos of all 3 tonight and share my thoughts.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

djpharoah said:


> Grab whichever you can swing. The GW-5000 is a killer GADA style watch. But I'll upload the videos of all 3 tonight and share my thoughts.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Damn you guys with these photos - you're all enablers!!
> 
> I want the GMW-B5000TB as my next watch... just got to find one now.


Didn't take you very long


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

koolpep said:


> Didn't take you very long


Found one new for a killer price and knew I'd regret it if I passed on it. You know how we think haha


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Yeah dude, these people are evil. Just cut up your credit cards now.


😂 😂 If that isn't the pot calling the kettle black!! 😂😂😂😂

(for you newer members: Kubr1ck's photos are typically awesome, & he has some fantastic Gs and Protreks. Merely VIEWING his photos of a particular watch has caused me to pull the trigger, more than once!! )


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> 😂 😂 If that isn't the pot calling the kettle black!! 😂😂😂😂
> 
> (for you newer members: Kubr1ck's photos are typically awesome, & he has some fantastic Gs and Protreks. Merely VIEWING his photos of a particular watch has caused me to pull the trigger, more than once!! )


+1. @kubr1ck's photos played an instrumental part in pushing me over to my Frog, and subsequently my forever descend into this deep, dark, bottomless rabbit hole! 🤣


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> 😂 😂 If that isn't the pot calling the kettle black!! 😂😂😂😂
> 
> (for you newer members: Kubr1ck's photos are typically awesome, & he has some fantastic Gs and Protreks. Merely VIEWING his photos of a particular watch has caused me to pull the trigger, more than once!! )





kritameth said:


> +1. @kubr1ck's photos played an instrumental part in pushing me over to my Frog, and subsequently my forever descend into this deep, dark, bottomless rabbit hole! 🤣


I appreciate the shout out, fellas, but as my friend T4P here knows, longevity in this game means you need to slow your roll and sell off pieces now and then to balance out your collection and not go bankrupt! So take it easy, @kritameth. New Gs come out every month, and there's no way we can buy them all.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> I appreciate the shout out, fellas, but as my friend T4P here knows, longevity in this game means you need to slow your roll and sell off pieces now and then to balance out your collection and not go bankrupt! So take it easy, @kritameth. New Gs come out every month, and there's no way we can buy them all.


Very well put! No promises but I will try my best!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 36 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 42 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur)

Together ..................................... 78 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

This is my first G-Shock in in about a 11 years. At this point I feel that it was money well spent. It is loaded with features, flies under the radar, and is light and comfortable. I like it!


----------



## Alexanderchu (Feb 15, 2019)

djpharoah said:


> Grab whichever you can swing. The GW-5000 is a killer GADA style watch. But I'll upload the videos of all 3 tonight and share my thoughts.


I'm finding that I actually get more wear out of the GW-5000 nowadays... I guess all the virus containment measures means I'm doing a lot less and simplicity rules during these times. Anyway, hope everybody is enjoying their Ti's!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 37 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 42 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur)

Together ..................................... 79 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Alexanderchu said:


> I'm finding that I actually get more wear out of the GW-5000 nowadays... I guess all the virus containment measures means I'm doing a lot less and simplicity rules during these times. Anyway, hope everybody is enjoying their Ti's!


Same here. The GW-5000 is my default G nowadays. Actually thinking about letting the Ti square go.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Miklos86 said:


> Same here. The GW-5000 is my default G nowadays. Actually thinking about letting the Ti square go.


nope....keeping both of mine....however, Tron is on the fence and may be next for flip city!


----------



## SCraftWatchGuy221 (Feb 4, 2019)

Just picked one up! Does the 1DR version count for this thread? Numbered 161 on the back, not sure if that means anything

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

SCraftWatchGuy221 said:


> Just picked one up! Does the 1DR version count for this thread? Numbered 161 on the back, not sure if that means anything
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"DR" is just the region code for where the watch is sold (e.g. North America), so your watch definitely counts. Congrats!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 38 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 42 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur)

Together ..................................... 80 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142 

...and now we are at 80.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> nope....keeping both of mine....however, Tron is on the fence and may be next for flip city!


Sad to hear about the Tron. I love mine, but do fear wearing it.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

babyivan said:


> Sad to hear about the Tron. I love mine, but do fear wearing it.


If you fear wearing it, time to flip it baby! Not worth having a G you ain't gonna wear.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

kubr1ck said:


> If you fear wearing it, time to flip it baby! Not worth having a G you ain't gonna wear.


I'm going to be in that boat with my Titanium GMW-B5000TB... not wearing it and nearing flip city.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> I'm going to be in that boat with my Titanium GMW-B5000TB... not wearing it and nearing flip city.


That hurts to hear, DJP. The TB-1 is a masterpiece in my book. Definitely a keeper for me.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> If you fear wearing it, time to flip it baby! Not worth having a G you ain't gonna wear.


I fear wearing all of my metal squares, to some extent. I would hate to mess up their beautiful finish. It doesn't stop me from wearing them though.

But the Tron, as awesome as it is, feels more delicate because of the etched pattern. Also being a limited edition piece makes me more nervous.



djpharoah said:


> I'm going to be in that boat with my Titanium GMW-B5000TB... not wearing it and nearing flip city.


I think about flipping my camo. I do love it, but like above, I fear wearing it. Too nice.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## JUSTACPA (May 27, 2020)

Add my GMW5000TCM-1CR to the list









I too am somewhat reluctant to wear it, but do it anyway because it is such a great watch. I'm going to put Zagg screen protector on the bracelet clasp as that's the most common spot for wear.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

djpharoah said:


> I'm going to be in that boat with my Titanium GMW-B5000TB... not wearing it and nearing flip city.





kubr1ck said:


> That hurts to hear, DJP. The TB-1 is a masterpiece in my book. Definitely a keeper for me.


Haha, @djpharoah it was your videos that just pushed me over the edge! Sorry to hear that. The TB also feels like a keeper for me. Please add one more to the list @Miklos86


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Please add another GMW-B5000TCM-1 to the counting thread.....


----------



## rodo88 (Apr 22, 2017)

Loving this watch. Just received.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 39 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 45 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88)

Together ..................................... 84 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

Late to the party. Even though I just received this today, I know it's not going anywhere.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 40 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O .)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 45 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88)

Together ..................................... 85 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

I have this 1CR and another 1JR TB I'm keeping NIB for now.


----------



## Glon Musk (Feb 12, 2021)

Hehehe


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 44 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R (2 pcs), Glon Musk, Fergfour)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 46 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk)

Together ..................................... 90 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142, Glon Musk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Update......camo gone, TB remains........have been cleaning out my collection, asking myself the basic question - "can I really tell the time with this watch?"

....other casualties include my ARR Frog, VL MTG........gone but not forgotten!


----------



## Scott. (Jan 24, 2020)

Just got my TB today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J__D (Feb 15, 2021)

Love mine, not going anywhere, just hoping they release a "naked" non coated titanium soon!!

I do find the scratches on the bezel edge frustrating, but it's my tool watch, and I'm not very good at babying watches


----------



## medionred (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi guys,

I'm new to the forum and I've been eyeing the titanium square since it came out. Like many people I was initially put off by the price since 1600 euros retail (in my case) seems extremely poor value for a digital watch. My first 'luxury watch', I bought with my first salary and it cost me 1800 EUR. Just to point out that I don't shy away from buying expensive watches. I used the watch as a beater and wore it during my time in the military. It was a Bell & Ross BR03-92 for those wondering. Bell & Ross aren't really taken seriously though by the watch community and most things I read online called it an overpriced fashion watch with some clever 'military tough' marketing. As an owner of one, I must agree that it's (objectively speaking) not a great watch even though I love the look. What made me hate it though was the fact that the strap broke on me during a drunk night out and I lost the watch. I realise that most people going on a binge with their mates would never wear their expensive watch in the first place... I vowed that I would never spend that much money on a watch again. So my next one was a g-shock. Didn't particulary like it, still don't really but guess what, 8 years later it still works fine. However my watch cravings have come back over the last few years and I've been doing my best to beat the urge of buying expensive watches again. It kinda worked until g-shock came out with the metal squares... I fell in love immediately till I saw the price. Being 550 euros retail, it seemed absurd to spend that much on digital watch. Regardless, I caved and bought a black metal square reassuring myself that at least this one wouldn't break on me or cost me anything in maintenance. I managed to find one new for 360 euros which made it even easier for me  

When Casio came out with the titanium I knew I was in trouble. I kept telling myself there was no way I was going to pay 1600 for one though. I've been trying to talk myself out of buying one ever since. Needless to say, I recently caved anyway and I ordered one I found online with -30% off as a birthday present to myself (30 years old so I feel like that's the perfect excuse to buy a nice expensive watch). It's actually difficult to still find one in Europe for retail let alone with that much of a discount. I jumped on it and I'm eagerly awaiting delivery which is still two weeks. For me, it ticks all the boxes of what a watch should be, so I finally came to terms with the price it costs to own one. The fact that they are limited and are already a lot harder to get a hold of helps justify the purchase a bit as well. This got me wondering how many of these puppies were made by G-Shock... Apart from this thread there really isn't any information at all. So I decided to go full autism and combat the corona boredom by logging every TB and TCM square I see in pictures online.

I've been able to record around 40 serial numbers up till now. They all look like this: XX XX XX A XXXX. First two digits start with 19 which I assume is the year it was made (2019). The next two digits are always 12 which might be the month of production? The next two digits are more complicated. They seem random numbers but I've realised that certain number pairs correspond either to TB-1 or TCM-1 models. After that there is an A which is followed by another four digits which I am assuming is the actual number of the watch. I have found numbers going from 0001 up to around 700. I only found one watch with a number in the 700 range so far. This seems to indicate that there are probably no more than 750 of each model in existence (Assuming Casio didn't just stop at some random number).

This is obviously all just guess work on my part, but If anyone is interested I made an excel file with all the watches I found online. Since this community currently represents around 90 watches, I thought I'd share my findings. It would be cool if we managed to figure out collectively what the serial numbers mean. Please let me know if your watch has a number higher than 750. The one that I'm going to receive will probably be one of the higher numbers since I'm getting it from an AD that apparently still has acces to some secret stash somewhere. 

Anyways sorry for the long post


----------



## Glon Musk (Feb 12, 2021)

Interesting project!! 107 for my TB, and no serial number on my TCM case back, bought both from AD


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

A0214 here, but would it not make more sence that there is at least 1000ex? Or potentially 9999 since there is 4 digits...


----------



## medionred (Mar 8, 2021)

Glon Musk said:


> Interesting project!! 107 for my TB, and no serial number on my TCM case back, bought both from AD


That's really weird that there is no serial number on your TCM. I'm thinking it might be a press model or something since you never see any press photo g-shocks with serial number.


----------



## medionred (Mar 8, 2021)

Barbababa said:


> A0214 here, but would it not make more sence that there is at least 1000ex? Or potentially 9999 since there is 4 digits...


My black metal square has the same type of serial number, starting with 18 (year 2018) and ending with a four digit number. The fact that there is a possibility for it to go up to 9999 is just theoretical imo. So far I haven't seen a number higher than 750 so until someone proves me wrong I'm going to estimate that's the amount that were produced of each model. I could be completely wrong obviously, but the more data, the easier it will be to correctly determine the meaning of each character of the serial number.


----------



## Glon Musk (Feb 12, 2021)

medionred said:


> That's really weird that there is no serial number on your TCM. I'm thinking it might be a press model or something since you never see any press photo g-shocks with serial number.


that's actually possible bought this baby back in Dec 2019, pretty much the first batch available


----------



## medionred (Mar 8, 2021)

Glon Musk said:


> that's actually possible bought this baby back in Dec 2019, pretty much the first batch available
> View attachment 15755729


Aaah so I guess we'll never really know how many press models were sent out ? but probably not many... That makes yours super special haha. Definitely one of the first created then if that's the case.


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

medionred said:


> My black metal square has the same type of serial number, starting with 18 (year 2018) and ending with a four digit number. The fact that there is a possibility for it to go up to 9999 is just theoretical imo. So far I haven't seen a number higher than 750 so until someone proves me wrong I'm going to estimate that's the amount that were produced of each model. I could be completely wrong obviously, but the more data, the easier it will be to correctly determine the meaning of each character of the serial number.


Sounds strange with 2018 when it came late 2019? I am not that sure of how to interpet the Casio serial, Citizen and Seiko only have first digit as year and second as month, and if after mont 9 replaced with the letter O, N, D
Could the first digit 1 be the first year of Reiwa and second digit month?


----------



## medionred (Mar 8, 2021)

Barbababa said:


> Sounds strange with 2018 when it came late 2019? I am not that sure of how to interpet the Casio serial, Citizen and Seiko only have first digit as year and second as month, and if after mont 9 replaced with the letter O, N, D
> Could the first digit 1 be the first year of Reiwa and second digit month?


I'm talking about the black metal square model (not the titanium) and I purchased this beginning of 2019 shortly after it got released. It was definitely made in 2018 somewhere.


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

medionred said:


> I'm talking about the black metal square model (not the titanium) and I purchased this beginning of 2019 shortly after it got released. It was definitely made in 2018 somewhere.


Ok, I must have missed that, I only read _"So I decided to go full autism and combat the corona boredom by logging every TB and TCM square I see in pictures online." _And since posting in a thread about the Ti versions (TB, TCM), why collect serials from the non Ti versions?
*yes, there it was "My black metal square has the same type of serial number "


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Just picked up a TB-1 from the FS forum. Really looking forward to it! Been on a square rip as of late, time to pump the brakes a bit!


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Decoding sounds fun but I'm afraid that "12" might not represent month of production. In my case, TB, batch number tell me that it was produced in September but still got "1912 XXAXXXX"

Edit: I wonder whether could it be month of release? So i checked my B5000G1 (SS) which is released around May. It has 1910XXAXXXX so not month of release neither


----------



## medionred (Mar 8, 2021)

New titanium version announced... Not sure about this one though lol













G-SHOCK — the toughest watches in the world | CASIO G-SHOCK watches


Robust and unrivalled by many imitators: G-SHOCK watches from CASIO have been original timepieces around the world for more than 30 years. Discover G-SHOCK!




www.g-shock.eu


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 47 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R (2 pcs), Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 46 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk)

Together ..................................... 93 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142, Glon Musk

@Maddog1970 we're not de-listing those who no longer have theirs. "Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened"


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Miklos86 said:


> GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 47 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R (2 pcs), Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice)
> 
> GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 46 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk)
> 
> ...


No tears here brother...loved it while I had it, moved it on to a better home when the love ended!


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

Anyone here daily drive their square titanium square, specifically the GMWB5000TCM or the GMWB5000TCF. How is it holding up and how do you like it? I'm contemplating downsizing my collection and would love to add a TCF or a TCM as a daily. Any input is appreciated. TIA.


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

medionred said:


> New titanium version announced... Not sure about this one though lol
> 
> View attachment 15757408
> 
> ...


hahahahahahah! X_D


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

medionred said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and I've been eyeing the titanium square since it came out. Like many people I was initially put off by the price since 1600 euros retail (in my case) seems extremely poor value for a digital watch. My first 'luxury watch', I bought with my first salary and it cost me 1800 EUR. Just to point out that I don't shy away from buying expensive watches. I used the watch as a beater and wore it during my time in the military. It was a Bell & Ross BR03-92 for those wondering. Bell & Ross aren't really taken seriously though by the watch community and most things I read online called it an overpriced fashion watch with some clever 'military tough' marketing. As an owner of one, I must agree that it's (objectively speaking) not a great watch even though I love the look. What made me hate it though was the fact that the strap broke on me during a drunk night out and I lost the watch. I realise that most people going on a binge with their mates would never wear their expensive watch in the first place... I vowed that I would never spend that much money on a watch again. So my next one was a g-shock. Didn't particulary like it, still don't really but guess what, 8 years later it still works fine. However my watch cravings have come back over the last few years and I've been doing my best to beat the urge of buying expensive watches again. It kinda worked until g-shock came out with the metal squares... I fell in love immediately till I saw the price. Being 550 euros retail, it seemed absurd to spend that much on digital watch. Regardless, I caved and bought a black metal square reassuring myself that at least this one wouldn't break on me or cost me anything in maintenance. I managed to find one new for 360 euros which made it even easier for me
> 
> ...


Yes, this is really interesting!

Looking at my other full metal line the serials are the same format. So in regards to determining the meaning of each segment of the serial, info from those should also be helpful. I'm sure there are a lot of other TFG, GD, D, and G models with observable serial numbers online that could be added to your sheet. It would also help confirm if the n3-n6 digits are for a run or batch number or more info about the date. Remember, Casio wouldn't necessarily need to record the date in the serial. I'm sure it's recorded, but that could be in a separate database and associated to the run/watch number combination.

So far I think we're considering n1 and n2 to be the year of release or manufacture, n3 to n6 to be the month/day or run/batch number, and the n8 to n11 to be the watch number.

We also need to recognize that, of course, a month or date have some qualifications as numbers, in that a month or date can't be 00 or >12 and the date can't be 00 or >31(excepting leap years, cmon).

Looking at my B5000D the serial number is 191200A0195. This means the n5 and n6 digits cannot be a date as 00 is an invalid day date. However 12 is a legitimate month. My TFG is 181086Axxxx (xxxx is below 700), so n5 and n6 are obviously not a day date.

Looking at my watches n1 and n2 are all 18 or 19, so I think it's either the last two digits of the release date or production date.


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

Cant explain why but I really really want this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> Anyone here daily drive their square titanium square, specifically the GMWB5000TCM or the GMWB5000TCF. How is it holding up and how do you like it? I'm contemplating downsizing my collection and would love to add a TCF or a TCM as a daily. Any input is appreciated. TIA.


I daily the TCM and have done for most of the last year+. I don't baby watches at the best of times - at one point I was travelling in some rough stuff and routinely surfing in a Grand Seiko kirazuri.

Anyway, now we're back home with young children, we're at the beach in quite abrasive sand and rock and/or saltwater at least once a week. The TCM is pretty much my favourite watch now. The titanium gives it lightweight wearability with no skin irritation. The camo pattern does absorb minor knicks and scrapes very well. I know there is some wear on mine because I've felt the bangs and scrapes as they've happened, including a few real blackboard-scrapers. But I can't see the damage with the naked eye, so it's truly a watch I never worry about when I'm wearing it.

Downsides of constant wear (in addition to legibility): battery. 24-7 for weeks at a time means that I set off the 4-second Auto-EL in my sleep and the battery is always hovering near low despite getting A LOT of light. Being a stubborn man, I simply refuse to lower the Auto-EL rate.

I'll clean it up and take some close shots of the bracelet and watch head at some point.


----------



## medionred (Mar 8, 2021)

Paul R said:


> Yes, this is really interesting!
> 
> Looking at my other full metal line the serials are the same format. So in regards to determining the meaning of each segment of the serial, info from those should also be helpful. I'm sure there are a lot of other TFG, GD, D, and G models with observable serial numbers online that could be added to your sheet. It would also help confirm if the n3-n6 digits are for a run or batch number or more info about the date. Remember, Casio wouldn't necessarily need to record the date in the serial. I'm sure it's recorded, but that could be in a separate database and associated to the run/watch number combination.
> 
> ...


I've noticed that n5 and n6 are probably a number pair specific to the model type

For TB1 models: 20, 48, 52, 60, 80, 89 and 96.

For TCM1 models: 32, 49, 53, 62, 77 and 90.

Please let me know if someone has a watch where this is not the case...
My TB1 arrived today and I can't wait to get home from work ? my gf received the package this morning. She's gonna kill me if she checked the price...


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Finally arrived! Color me impressed!


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

medionred said:


> I've noticed that n5 and n6 are probably a number pair specific to the model type
> 
> For TB1 models: 20, 48, 52, 60, 80, 89 and 96.
> 
> ...


For by 1CR the n5 and n6 are 89 so you're right there. For my 1JR they are 01... sorry to add to the mystery!

I'm sure by now you're enjoying your TB. Don't worry the first time you rub it on a desk or counter and the surface transfers onto the watch. It will clean off just fine.


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

This is also worth asking. Has anyone noticed any bare titanium sections on the links? I had received a TB-1JR that had the DLC polished through down to the titanium of the link. I wish I had kept it instead of returning it. I'm not sure how a factory defect on a 1JR affects the price but I think it wouldn't really hurt it and would make it more unique like a misprinted coin.


----------



## medionred (Mar 8, 2021)

Paul R said:


> For by 1CR the n5 and n6 are 89 so you're right there. For my 1JR they are 01... sorry to add to the mystery!
> 
> I'm sure by now you're enjoying your TB. Don't worry the first time you rub it on a desk or counter and the surface transfers onto the watch. It will clean off just fine.


Yea I'm definitely enjoying my TB... The weight really does make it so much better for daily wearing. It's also my first positive display and I must admit that it is a lot more legible than the negative ones. I'm starting to get why people prefer them. Sizing the bracelet was a pain in the *ss though. I don't own any specific tools and so I just used one of those SIM tool things for smartphones.

What's the difference between 1CR and 1JR? I don't really understand what you posted... Anyway I don't think I'll ever be able to fully decode the serial number. But I checked the blue camo one and it starts with 20 so at least I'm sure that the first two digits are the year of fabrication.


----------



## J__D (Feb 15, 2021)

Paul R said:


> This is also worth asking. Has anyone noticed any bare titanium sections on the links? I had received a TB-1JR that had the DLC polished through down to the titanium of the link. I wish I had kept it instead of returning it. I'm not sure how a factory defect on a 1JR affects the price but I think it wouldn't really hurt it and would make it more unique like a misprinted coin.


No bare titanium from factory, but it has chipped away during ownership, where clearly the links must rub against each other, and the polished sections have lost the battle and their DLC coating


----------



## slamwatch (Jan 3, 2020)

OkiFrog said:


> Camouflage version from Okinawa, Japan.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is still one of my favs


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

medionred said:


> Yea I'm definitely enjoying my TB... The weight really does make it so much better for daily wearing. It's also my first positive display and I must admit that it is a lot more legible than the negative ones. I'm starting to get why people prefer them. Sizing the bracelet was a pain in the *ss though. I don't own any specific tools and so I just used one of those SIM tool things for smartphones.
> 
> What's the difference between 1CR and 1JR? I don't really understand what you posted... Anyway I don't think I'll ever be able to fully decode the serial number. But I checked the blue camo one and it starts with 20 so at least I'm sure that the first two digits are the year of fabrication.


I have two. One is the GMW-B5000TB-1CR and the other is the GMW-B5000TB-1JR, the JDM version, though I think they're basically identical.

For the sizing I recommend having some tools available. One of the basic watch tool kits off amazon should work fine.

What I use is a mini dead blow hammer (mostly for it's nylon body, not dead blow head) some pliers with some masking tape over the teeth, an appropriately size punch, and a watch block.

-Paul


----------



## Arunkulfi (Sep 10, 2019)

Here is mine peeps .thanks


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Glon Musk said:


> Hehehe
> View attachment 15729592


You have to wonder if it actually is Elon Musk  hehe...only way to prove it is I need you to send me a brand new tesla to me p.m. for my address Elon? Haha

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glon Musk (Feb 12, 2021)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> You have to wonder if it actually is Elon Musk  hehe...only way to prove it is I need you to send me a brand new tesla to me p.m. for my address Elon? Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Haha instead of a tesla....how about a trip to Mars?


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 47 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R (2 pcs), Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 47 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi)

Together ..................................... 94 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142, Glon Musk


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

A bit late to the party, but here are my brown and blue.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

Got this one in thanks to youtuber Gi-Shock-Go. 









Next to it's older brother that was bought last year.










Sent from my Gooble Box using Rick's Teleportation Device.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Y'all know the date of manufacturer is in the batch code, right? On my steel B500 I have the following batch code:
201E064I (that's the letter 'I' not the number one)
201E - not sure what this means, factory code maybe?
064I - this is your date. 064th day of the year, year ending in '9' (A=0, B=1, C=2, etc).
For mine the year ending in '9' 2019 (this model didn't exist in 2009 or 1999) and the 64th day was March 5th

Not sure you can correlate that to the serial number. On mine the 19 from 2019 is the first two digits, but then 1064. 064 is the date from the batch code, so not sure what the 1 means or if it's just coincidence that the 064 is there. But why come up with two numbers that show the date in different formats? Why not just one?


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

For the purpose of looking at this number I'll refer to them all as n1 through n8.

_Y'all know the date of manufacturer is in the batch code, right? On my steel B500 I have the following batch code:
201E064I (that's the letter 'I' not the number one)
201E - not sure what this means, factory code maybe?_
I'm not sure what this number means either. All mine have 201E, 201C, or 201B for the n1 through n4 characters.

_064I - this is your date. 064th day of the year, year ending in '9' (A=0, B=1, C=2, etc).
For mine the year ending in '9' 2019 (this model didn't exist in 2009 or 1999) and the 64th day was March 5th_
I've checked this on all mine and the n5 to n7 are all between 1 and 365, so they could be a day of the year. Mine all have I, or H for n8, where your suggestion would have H, meaning 2017. Since none of these were released in 2017 I don't see how the n8 character can be a code for the last digit of the year. We would also expect some of these to have a J for n8.


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

J__D said:


> No bare titanium from factory, but it has chipped away during ownership, where clearly the links must rub against each other, and the polished sections have lost the battle and their DLC coating


pics please!


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

Added the resin strap to preserve the bracelet and comfort as a workout watch.

Total weight: 67g


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Paul R said:


> For the purpose of looking at this number I'll refer to them all as n1 through n8.
> 
> _Y'all know the date of manufacturer is in the batch code, right? On my steel B500 I have the following batch code:
> 201E064I (that's the letter 'I' not the number one)
> ...


Sorry I'm just seeing this, I screwed up when explaining the numbering! A=1, B=2, etc. So my 'I' = 2019, your 'H' = 2018. I'm sure there's some with J at the end, I think I've seen some posted here on WatchUSeek.

This is the same format that's been used on lots of G Shocks for years now.


----------



## J__D (Feb 15, 2021)

patr1ckd said:


> pics please!



















Sorry only phone pictures, hope it helps, not as drastic as it sounds, but this is after a year of solid wear (50% of my time and wear a watch all day every day)

Edited to add on the second pic they're not scratches but dust, the bracelet doesn't really have any scratches only the bezel.


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks for the pics. That’s the first time I’ve seen the coating come off. I guess it’s just a matter of time before it happens, especially if we aren’t babying them.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

patr1ckd said:


> Thanks for the pics. That's the first time I've seen the coating come off. I guess it's just a matter of time before it happens, especially if we aren't babying them.


Unless J_D lives some uber adventurous life, to look like that after less than a year of wear is disappointing. Then again, some are professional Gs that are meant to take a beating and some are more fashion than function. This might just be the later


----------



## J__D (Feb 15, 2021)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Unless J_D lives some uber adventurous life, to look like that after less than a year of wear is disappointing. Then again, some are professional Gs that are meant to take a beating and some are more fashion than function. This might just be the later


? If only, I bought this watch 1 month before lockdown, my biggest adventure was to the sofa.

I don't baby my watches, nor do I drop them on the floor etc, I consider myself somewhere in between, I did knock the bezel a couple of times, once on a marble kitchen counter which look a bit of the coating off and the other was when I was playing with my toddler and again hit the bezel on metal, but on a different corner. (I've hit it against multiple doors and walls without any damage to the watch, only the wall)

The bracelet images above are nothing to do with me, they rub against the other links, or knock maybe when I'm shaking my arm about, you actually can't see them when wearing it as it's facing the link above, so this is a design flaw, albeit not one you ever really notice.

This is exactly why I would love Casio to come out with plain titanium or their recrystallised titanium, where scratches wouldn't be so noticeable.

That being said, I bought it to be my tool and holiday watch, scratches here and there don't bother me, nothing can be truly impervious to scratches, but if I had a choice it would be nice for scratches not to be chipped silver underneath black, and least a scratch on plain metal is just more metal.


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

It’s a little disappointing it occurred so easily, but it doesn’t impact the function of the watch. So, in a way it’s just adding character. 

I’d prefer a plain titanium as well, but if I have a big life event with this one, it will be a forever watch.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 48 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R (2 pcs), Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 49 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 1 watch (Ferretnose) 

Together ..................................... 98 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142, Glon Musk, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98


----------



## Jas26 (Mar 9, 2021)

Please add another one to the tb count. Thanks!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 49 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R (2 pcs), Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 49 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 1 watch (Ferretnose)

Together ..................................... 99 watches

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142, Glon Musk, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

How do I get added to the TB count? Just add pics?


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 50 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R (2 pcs), Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 49 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 1 watch (Ferretnose)

Together .....................................* 100 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142, Glon Musk, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

patr1ckd said:


> How do I get added to the TB count? Just add pics?
> View attachment 15850845
> View attachment 15850866


You ask nicely and buy a beer to the one keeping score.

Great shots by the way.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Miklos86 said:


> You ask nicely and buy a beer to the one keeping score.
> 
> Great shots by the way.


Nice of you to keep doing this, Miklos.


----------



## Pankrates (Feb 11, 2019)

Nice! We reached 100! 
And thanks Miklos to keeping this alive.


----------



## Zednut (Jun 3, 2018)

Blue here🖐


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

Here comes mine.


----------



## J__D (Feb 15, 2021)

Do love this watch!


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

I put an order in for a spare bezel and bracelet today. Not proud of it but I love the watch so I figure having spares can't hurt. (other than the wallet.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J__D (Feb 15, 2021)

Snyde said:


> I put an order in for a spare bezel and bracelet today. Not proud of it but I love the watch so I figure having spares can't hurt. (other than the wallet.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought about that, but then thought when would I change them? After every scratch, 5 years, 10 years, if I sell? Having the option of changing would make me constantly think "should I now" rather than just keep as is enjoy and deal with all the marks.

On the flip side I have wondered / not sure how long they'll keep being able to make spares for this


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

Although I like the way these (especially the black) look when they are new I think they will look equally good with a little honest wear and tear.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

J__D said:


> I thought about that, but then thought when would I change them? After every scratch, 5 years, 10 years, if I sell? Having the option of changing would make me constantly think "should I now" rather than just keep as is enjoy and deal with all the marks.
> 
> On the flip side I have wondered / not sure how long they'll keep being able to make spares for this


The funny thing is that I'll probably never change it and that makes it a pointless purchase haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

Snyde said:


> The funny thing is that I'll probably never change it and that makes it a pointless purchase haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got my 1JR set aside in case I lose my 1CR or it's somehow irreparably damaged. Otherwise it will make a great gift in a few decades.

Side note, I'm not sure they're actually different other than the factory shipping box.


----------



## sspprruunngg (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi there, g shock fan for a long time now. I started my collection with the Glorious Gold 25th anniversary, then got the 35th anniversary TFG. Recently bit the bullet and got the TR9.

I love these squares!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Weird, my AD just called and said he had a TB model just arrive. I thought they had been sold out and out of production for a while. I gave up (to costly to import). Pretty excited!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Well...I got it. I honestly thought I had missed the boat and had no plans to make this kind of purchase, but I knew this would be the last time I had this opportunity to buy one in country (I won't pay the crazy taxes to get one imported). The AD said it was the last one in country, so I guess I was right. I cannot tell you how excited I am to finally own this. I passed it up at the AD last year thinking I wanted the camo, only to find it not to my liking when I handled it, and have regretted not snagging the black dlc model ever since. Love it!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 52 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R (2 pcs), Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 49 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 2 watches (Ferretnose, Zednut)

GMW-B5000TR9 ............................. 1 watch (sspprruunngg)

Together .....................................* 104 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142, Glon Musk, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Well...I got it. I honestly thought I had missed the boat and had no plans to make this kind of purchase, but I knew this would be the last time I had this opportunity to buy one in country (I won't pay the crazy taxes to get one imported). The AD said it was the last one in country, so I guess I was right. I cannot tell you how excited I am to finally own this. I passed it up at the AD last year thinking I wanted the camo, only to find it not to my liking when I handled it, and have regretted not snagging the black dlc model ever since. Love it!
> View attachment 15987899


Congratulations, it looks fantastic on your wrist!

Funny thing about these is that they keep popping up. One of the more reputable, non-AD retailers here in Hungary has a TB in stock for about a year now. It sits in the window of one of their stores. Listed for the same price as it did when it was still in production, but I reckon a good deal could be made after all this time. I sometimes look but can't bring myself to pull the trigger.


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Well...I got it. I honestly thought I had missed the boat and had no plans to make this kind of purchase, but I knew this would be the last time I had this opportunity to buy one in country (I won't pay the crazy taxes to get one imported). The AD said it was the last one in country, so I guess I was right. I cannot tell you how excited I am to finally own this. I passed it up at the AD last year thinking I wanted the camo, only to find it not to my liking when I handled it, and have regretted not snagging the black dlc model ever since. Love it!
> View attachment 15987899


Congrats it suit you well. Would you mind sharing batch number? I'm curious as a while ago it become available after listed as discontinued for quite sometime. My assumption is that Casio just reallocation of their stock but that's just my blind guess. It would be interesting to see batch number from someone who just got it from AD


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

201E301I
Appears to be 2019 then from the numbers. I assume the same as you, reallocation.


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> 201E301I
> Appears to be 2019 then from the numbers. I assume the same as you, reallocation.


Thanks and i think that's good. If this isn't the case, it would destroy my faith in their limited productions.


----------



## peterbee (Feb 23, 2018)

I could no longer resist.. For weeks I was planning on pulling the trigger on the TB, and finally getting to it, relatively last minute I changed my mind and went for the camo. I'm _really_ happy with this!!










This one's number is 201E262I and got it from an AD in Hong Kong for just below list (email sign up bonus lol). Somehow the customs gods smiled on me again and I got it with no fees/taxes!


----------



## sspprruunngg (Jun 27, 2021)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Well...I got it. I honestly thought I had missed the boat and had no plans to make this kind of purchase, but I knew this would be the last time I had this opportunity to buy one in country (I won't pay the crazy taxes to get one imported). The AD said it was the last one in country, so I guess I was right. I cannot tell you how excited I am to finally own this. I passed it up at the AD last year thinking I wanted the camo, only to find it not to my liking when I handled it, and have regretted not snagging the black dlc model ever since. Love it!
> View attachment 15987899





Miklos86 said:


> GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 52 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R (2 pcs), Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82)
> 
> GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 49 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98)
> 
> ...





Miklos86 said:


> GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 52 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R (2 pcs), Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82)
> 
> GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 49 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98)
> 
> ...


Sir Miklos86 thank you for keeping count and including me in!


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

One of these things is not like the others...










A gathering of the Casio Ti clan. Complete with black sheep. Can you guess which one gets the most wrist time?


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

Ferretnose said:


> One of these things is not like the others...
> 
> View attachment 16022482
> 
> ...


Stunning set. I'll guess the faux Ti 5610 gets the most use since you are a collector and want to keep the others pristine for special occasions only 🧐


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Count me in please . One of my favorite watches in my collection. I bought a spare bezel and bracelet for it too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Really curious how many more of the GMW-B5000TB-1JRs are floating around. I saw another one in my AD's window.


----------



## Darkchild (Aug 3, 2020)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Really curious how many more of the GMW-B5000TB-1JRs are floating around. I saw another one in my AD's window.


Saw one yesterday as well, seems to be region dependent.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Darkchild said:


> Saw one yesterday as well, seems to be region dependent.


I wouldn't generally think much of it, but I bought mine last month from him. He claimed it was the only one left in Korea and that I'd better get it now, because I would never see one again 😄 There was no need for the hard sell...I couldn't get my wallet out fast enough when he messaged me about it


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Chempop said:


> Stunning set. I'll guess the faux Ti 5610 gets the most use since you are a collector and want to keep the others pristine for special occasions only 🧐


Pretty much spot on, Chempop. I'd picked up the 5610 as a beater, one of those times Amazon lowered the price to $94 and I just couldn't resist. Then I discovered the Ti conversion kits from The Online Source Who Must Not Be Named, and was intrigued. Got exactly what I wanted - titanium, camo, positive display, MB6, TS and no bluetooth. Even weighs 6 grams less than the genuine article. And of course, it's still a beater.

Had held off on the TB-1, because, well, a bit blah. But having it in hand, I can better appreciate the finish and look. The blue is still my favorite, though.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

I think the TB-1 is the best metal version out of all of them. I like the consistent matte finish throughout. I like the low key polished sections, it adds a nice effect when moving it around. This had quickly become my all time favorite square the second I sized it and put it on my wrist, and I've owned a LOT of squares.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodo88 (Apr 22, 2017)

Should anyone be interested I've found that Casio will sell the spare crystal for the titanium models. I was able to purchase the TCM version sapphire crystal from Casio UK for around £70. Not cheap but I did want a spare.


----------



## liadz (Apr 3, 2020)

My TB just came in!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

The Stealth Wealth TB was bought yesterday from La Samaritaine at 60% of the price (They also got many other steel at 40% discount). I could not resist the Queen.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

It's been a while, but I'm glad to see so many succumb to the titan temptation.

@Ferretnose Well done! You got yourself a new title.

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 56 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R (2 pcs), Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 50 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 2 watches (Ferretnose, Zednut)

GMW-B5000TR9 ............................. 2 watches (sspprruunngg, Ferretnose)

Together .....................................* 110 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142, Glon Musk, Dr_Driggy98 

Ti Clan Champion: Ferretnose


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Ah, Miklos86, you're too kind. Thanks for keeping the count going.


----------



## Wizardskills (Sep 20, 2013)

Another one!


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Added this to the collection.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott. (Jan 24, 2020)

Yep. Checking in with my new arrival too 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott. (Jan 24, 2020)

And better add me to the TB list too. Had mine for a while 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Collector_! (Oct 22, 2021)

I have a new one that I never opened yet still in the original box with tags.


----------



## pinchelobster (Mar 14, 2018)

Chiming in with my TCM. Love this watch.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Wow, many new entries! Will update the count later today, I prefer to do it on PC instead of mobile.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

@Scott. you are already on the TB list from earlier. Is this another TB? Anyway, you made it to Twin Titan.

@OkiFrog congratulations on the treble.

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 58 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R (2 pcs), Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman, Wizardskills, Collector!)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 51 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee, pinchelobster)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 2 watches (Ferretnose, Zednut)

GMW-B5000TR9 ............................. 2 watches (sspprruunngg, Ferretnose)

GMW-B5000TVA ............................. 2 watches (OkiFrog, Scott.)

Together .....................................* 115 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142, Glon Musk, Dr_Driggy98, Scott.

Titan Treble: Okifrog

Ti Clan Champion: Ferretnose


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

I’ve had the blue camo for a year. Also have the new TVA on order


----------



## Scott. (Jan 24, 2020)

Miklos86 said:


> @Scott. you are already on the TB list from earlier. Is this another TB? Anyway, you made it to Twin Titan.
> 
> @OkiFrog congratulations on the treble.
> 
> ...


Ahh. So I am. Missed that - sorry! 

Thanks for keeping this going @Miklos86


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## felixgogo (May 29, 2019)

Checking in with a TVA...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

@JustAbe help me out, man. I spy with my little eye two TBs, two TCM-s, then maybe a blue camo in the middle, a TranTixxii to the right and a TVA in the middle row? When you give the definite info I'll add to the count and bestow the appropriate title upon you.

By the way this morning it was now the third time I had the TCM in my cart for re-purchase, but resisted the temptation. Just.


GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 58 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R (2 pcs), Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman, Wizardskills, Collector!)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 51 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe (2), Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee, pinchelobster)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 3 watches (Ferretnose, Zednut, NardinNut)

GMW-B5000TR9 ............................. 2 watches (sspprruunngg, Ferretnose)

GMW-B5000TVA ............................. 3 watches (OkiFrog, Scott., felixgogo)

Together .....................................* 117 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, JustAbe, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142, Glon Musk, Dr_Driggy98, Scott., felixgogo

Titan Treble: Okifrog

Ti Clan Champion: Ferretnose


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

*Metal Squares*
*From Left to Right
Top row:*
GMW-B5000TFC-1JR
GMW-B5000KL-9JR
GMW-B5000TGF-9JR Metal
GMW-B5000TGF-9JR Resin
GMW-B5000GD-9JF
GMW-B5000GD-4JF
GMW-B5000D-1JF Resin
GMW-B5000-1JF
*Middle row:*
GMW-B5000G-1JF
GMW-B5000GD-1JF
GMW-B5000V-1JR
GMW-B5000CS-1JR
GMW-B5000G-2JF
GMW-B5000RD-4JF
GMW-B5000PB-6JF
GMW-B5000TVA-1JR
*Bottom Row:*
GMW-B5000TB-1JR Metal
GMW-B5000TB-1JR Resin
GMW-B5000TCM-1JR Metal
GMW-B5000TCM-1JR Resin
GMW-B5000TCF-2JR
GMW-B5000TR-9JR
DW-5000BL-2JF
DW-5000D-8JF


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

JustAbe said:


> *Metal Squares*
> *From Left to Right
> Top row:*
> GMW-B5000TFC-1JR
> ...


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

So the title of Ti Clan Champion passes to @JustAbe (all 5). @Ferretnose has nothing to be ashamed of, for he now deals Quad Damage (4 different versions).

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 58 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R, Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman, Wizardskills, Collector!)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 51 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee, pinchelobster)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 4 watches (Ferretnose, Zednut, NardinNut, JustAbe)

GMW-B5000TR9 ............................. 3 watches (sspprruunngg, Ferretnose, JustAbe)

GMW-B5000TVA ............................. 4 watches (OkiFrog, Scott., felixgogo, JustAbe)

Together .....................................* 120 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142, Glon Musk, Dr_Driggy98, Scott., felixgogo

Titan Treble: Okifrog

Quad Damage: Ferretnose

Ti Clan Champion: JustAbe


----------



## Seanrm (Oct 3, 2021)

I had my finger hovering over the mouse button for the past few days, looking keenly at the new TVA (178K JPY).
But then a used TCF appeared that was too good to pass up.

85KJPY (about $750) with just one careful owner (receipt shows he had it for just a couple of months).
Pristine condition.

I thought with theTVA it would end up being too much of an OCD nightmare...
I'm not rough with my watches, but all that laser engraving/etching would be something I'd always have my eye on.
At least with the camo, knocks will be less noticeable and, if anything, might add to the character.

Anyway, here she is.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 58 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R, Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman, Wizardskills, Collector!)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 51 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee, pinchelobster)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 5 watches (Ferretnose, Zednut, NardinNut, JustAbe, Seanrm)

GMW-B5000TR9 ............................. 3 watches (sspprruunngg, Ferretnose, JustAbe)

GMW-B5000TVA ............................. 4 watches (OkiFrog, Scott., felixgogo, JustAbe)

Together .....................................* 121 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142, Glon Musk, Dr_Driggy98, Scott., felixgogo

Titan Treble: Okifrog

Quad Damage: Ferretnose

Ti Clan Champion: JustAbe


----------



## Seanrm (Oct 3, 2021)

I couldn't resist the TVA to go with my blue camo - wrapping it back up to open on Xmas Day.

$1400 sized & delivered.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

@Seanrm Great photos!

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 58 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R, Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman, Wizardskills, Collector!)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 51 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee, pinchelobster)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 5 watches (Ferretnose, Zednut, NardinNut, JustAbe, Seanrm)

GMW-B5000TR9 ............................. 3 watches (sspprruunngg, Ferretnose, JustAbe)

GMW-B5000TVA ............................. 5 watches (OkiFrog, Scott., felixgogo, JustAbe, Seanrm)

Together .....................................* 122 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, Cowboy Bebop, D7002470, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142, Glon Musk, Dr_Driggy98, Scott., felixgogo

Titan Treble: Okifrog

Quad Damage: Ferretnose

Ti Clan Champion: JustAbe


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

My TVA arrived yesterday but couldn't size the bracelet until today.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, yeah, I nearly forgot about this thread. @Miklos86, pls put me down for a TVA. I've now made the "Twin Titan" list too!  Thank you.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

I've just realized this make Titanium square 3? Does that makes me Triple Titan?

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Congratulations to our new Twin Titan, @Time4Playnow and our amazing Titan Treble, @Cowboy Bebop !

I don't know, these TVAs look cleaner and better in these real-life photos than on earlier promo pictures. Lets see if they flood the second hand market when the MR-G squares drop next spring 

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 58 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R, Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman, Wizardskills, Collector!)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 51 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee, pinchelobster)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 5 watches (Ferretnose, Zednut, NardinNut, JustAbe, Seanrm)

GMW-B5000TR9 ............................. 3 watches (sspprruunngg, Ferretnose, JustAbe)

GMW-B5000TVA ............................. 7 watches (OkiFrog, Scott., felixgogo, JustAbe, Seanrm, Time4Playnow, Cowboy Bebop)

Together .....................................* 124 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, D7002470, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, James142, Glon Musk, Dr_Driggy98, Scott., felixgogo, Time4Playnow

Titan Treble: Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop

Quad Damage: Ferretnose

Ti Clan Champion: JustAbe


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I've just realized this make Titanium square 3? Does that makes me Triple Titan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Yeah, originally there were only 2 of them, so the title of Twin Titan was a logical choice. After that, Triple Titan sounded plain lazy. I'm happy with Titan Treble, I hope you are as well


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Here's my TVA — please put me down for triple threat haha


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Miklos86 said:


> Congratulations to our new Twin Titan, @Time4Playnow and our amazing Titan Treble, @Cowboy Bebop !
> 
> I don't know, these TVAs look cleaner and better in these real-life photos than on earlier promo pictures. *Lets see if they flood the second hand market when the MR-G squares drop next spring*


I can only speak for myself of course - but my TVA won't be flooding, or even trickling, into the second hand market next Spring.  

Thanks @miklos.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 58 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R, Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman, Wizardskills, Collector!)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 51 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee, pinchelobster)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 5 watches (Ferretnose, Zednut, NardinNut, JustAbe, Seanrm)

GMW-B5000TR9 ............................. 3 watches (sspprruunngg, Ferretnose, JustAbe)

GMW-B5000TVA ............................. 8 watches (OkiFrog, Scott., felixgogo, JustAbe, Seanrm, Time4Playnow, Cowboy Bebop, James142)

Together .....................................* 125 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, D7002470, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, Kubr1ck, gnus411, Glon Musk, Dr_Driggy98, Scott., felixgogo, Time4Playnow

Titan Treble: Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, James142 

Quad Damage: Ferretnose

Ti Clan Champion: JustAbe


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

I will henceforth only be acknowledged as the Titan Cerberus.  








Thanks, Miklos!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Titan Cerberus, three bites to the wallet... why didn't I think of that?

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 58 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R, Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman, Wizardskills, Collector!)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 51 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee, pinchelobster)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 5 watches (Ferretnose, Zednut, NardinNut, JustAbe, Seanrm)

GMW-B5000TR9 ............................. 3 watches (sspprruunngg, Ferretnose, JustAbe)

GMW-B5000TVA ............................. 9 watches (OkiFrog, Scott., felixgogo, JustAbe, Seanrm, Time4Playnow, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kubr1ck)

Together .....................................* 126 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, D7002470, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, gnus411, Glon Musk, Dr_Driggy98, Scott., felixgogo, Time4Playnow

Titan Treble: Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kurb1ck

Quad Damage: Ferretnose

Ti Clan Champion: JustAbe


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Please add my TVA! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

I may be late to the party, but my TVA has finally arrived!








The family is complete, at least for the moment.
(The red-headed stepchildren - my Ti homebrews - have been left out to avoid triggering anyone.)


----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

Is this good enough?


----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

Ugh. I love the TB and the aged IP Ti squares but prices aside...they wear larger because of the first links, and my wrists aren't that large. So my want for the TB is still there. And I know someone who has one for sale.


----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

I'M RETHINKING EVERYTHING


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

complexcarbs said:


> Is this good enough?


Great shot, man. I see that Pro Trek Firefall lurking in the background.  



complexcarbs said:


> Ugh. I love the TB and the aged IP Ti squares but prices aside...they wear larger because of the first links, and my wrists aren't that large. So my want for the TB is still there. And I know someone who has one for sale.


The aged IP square (GMW-B5000V-1) is stainless steel. Definitely one of my favorites as well. Prices have gotten out of hand for that one.


----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

kubr1ck said:


> Great shot, man. I see that Pro Trek Firefall lurking in the background.
> 
> 
> The aged IP square (GMW-B5000V-1) is stainless steel. Definitely one of my favorites as well. Prices have gotten out of hand for that one.


Still surprised you got rid of the Firefall, I kind of want the PRW-70YT or that new PRW70 with the carbon bezel. The Firefall though, It's my daily beater, no going back after dropping it in the pool on the clasp so...


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

complexcarbs said:


> Still surprised you got rid of the Firefall, I kind of want the PRW-70YT or that new PRW70 with the carbon bezel. The Firefall though, It's my daily beater, no going back after dropping it in the pool on the clasp so...


Yeah I'll probably regret it someday, but I just have too many watches man. It wasn't getting much use so I thought it'd be better off with someone who would actually wear it.


----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

kubr1ck said:


> Yeah I'll probably regret it someday, but I just have too many watches man. It wasn't getting much use so I thought it'd be better off with someone who would actually wear it.


You have a SOTC photo somewhere?


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

complexcarbs said:


> You have a SOTC photo somewhere?


No I don't. I've posted snippets here and there, but I've never taken a photo of everything. I don't want to be reminded of my insanity.


----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

kubr1ck said:


> No I don't. I've posted snippets here and there, but I've never taken a photo of everything. I don't want to be reminded of my insanity.


Your profile photo looks just like this guy I know that makes horror films in LA oddly, speaking of insanity. I recently did a huge culling and this damn thread isn't helping.


----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

Well. If anyone knows of an aged IP for sale...DM me lol.


----------



## Michael_P (Oct 16, 2020)

Sick watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkchild (Aug 3, 2020)

kubr1ck said:


> Great shot, man. I see that Pro Trek Firefall lurking in the background.
> 
> 
> The aged IP square (GMW-B5000V-1) is stainless steel. Definitely one of my favorites as well. Prices have gotten out of hand for that one.


Wow, just checked prices and they’re a bit silly. Considering I got mine on sale when it seemed it wasn’t a popular model I’m fairly pleased. I of course would like my purchases to hold their value but at these levels of appreciation you’re tempted to leave them in a case. I buy my watches to wear them and the idea of babying a gshock seems almost silly (to me).

I’ve always had G’s but really fell in love With the full metal series, It was the perfect combination for me. I left (or to be more accurate…leaving) the world of luxury watches because things just got a bit silly. Being interviewed to get get on waitlists and bundling etc. I really hope that nonsense doesn’t spread here.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

Darkchild said:


> I’ve always had G’s but really fell in love With the full metal series, It was the perfect combination for me. I left (or to be more accurate…leaving) the world of luxury watches because things just got a bit silly. Being interviewed to get get on waitlists and bundling etc. I really hope that nonsense doesn’t spread here.


Don’t jinx it. Damn near had to play the waiting game for the LAST TCM that Feldmar could order. 


Sent by Rick C-137’s DW5600RM21-1


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Darkchild said:


> Wow, just checked prices and they’re a bit silly. Considering I got mine on sale when it seemed it wasn’t a popular model I’m fairly pleased. I of course would like my purchases to hold their value but at these levels of appreciation you’re tempted to leave them in a case. I buy my watches to wear them and the idea of babying a gshock seems almost silly (to me).
> 
> I’ve always had G’s but really fell in love With the full metal series, It was the perfect combination for me. I left (or to be more accurate…leaving) the world of luxury watches because things just got a bit silly. Being interviewed to get get on waitlists and bundling etc. I really hope that nonsense doesn’t spread here.


Yeah I hear you. It started out with the watches, but for me it's become the community behind G-SHOCK and Casio's other lines that has me coming back for more. Just met a great group of guys on here who are down to earth, friendly and passionate about the brand. I can see that G-SHOCK is going upscale, but I hope they keep churning out watches for every price bracket. Keeps things interesting and diverse.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

@Ferretnose you now co-reign the Titan kingdom with JustAbe. That photo is amazing.

@Ottovonn is now a Twin Titan.

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 58 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R, Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman, Wizardskills, Collector!)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 51 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee, pinchelobster)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 5 watches (Ferretnose, Zednut, NardinNut, JustAbe, Seanrm)

GMW-B5000TR9 ............................. 3 watches (sspprruunngg, Ferretnose, JustAbe)

GMW-B5000TVA ............................. 12 watches (OkiFrog, Scott., felixgogo, JustAbe, Seanrm, Time4Playnow, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kubr1ck, Ottovonn, Ferretnose, complexcarbs)

Together .....................................* 129 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, D7002470, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, gnus411, Glon Musk, Dr_Driggy98, Scott., felixgogo, Time4Playnow, Ottovonn

Titan Treble: Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kurb1ck

Quad Damage:

Ti Clan Champion: JustAbe, Ferretnose


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

complexcarbs said:


> Your profile photo looks just like this guy I know that makes horror films in LA oddly, speaking of insanity. I recently did a huge culling and this damn thread isn't helping.


It looks like the great Toshiro Mifune.


----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> It looks like the great Toshiro Mifune.
> View attachment 16245759


They have the same facial hair, that's for sure.


----------



## RonRotary (Nov 18, 2021)

First post. TCM checking in!


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

The curiousity in me wants to see a TI square coated with Black 2.0. 


Sent by Rick C-137’s DW5600RM21-1


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> It looks like the great Toshiro Mifune.
> View attachment 16245759


Your cinephile roots are revealed once again, good sir. It is Toshiro Mifune from Kurosawa's _Throne of Blood_, one of my favorite films.


----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

Ya''ll watching Seven Samurai, I'm over here watching "Beregis avtomobilya"


----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> The curiousity in me wants to see a TI square coated with Black 2.0.
> 
> 
> Sent by Rick C-137’s DW5600RM21-1


is that VantaBlack?


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Just picked my TVA up! Now at two titanium squares


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Blue camo checking in


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

First titanium for me - loving the light weight feel.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Don't count me in.
I have just hold it at the Parisian G Store..
They got two TVA there BTW.









Send from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk which is full of bugs....


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 58 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R, Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman, Wizardskills, Collector!)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 52 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee, pinchelobster, RonRotary)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 6 watches (Ferretnose, Zednut, NardinNut, JustAbe, Seanrm, toomuchdamnrun)

GMW-B5000TR9 ............................. 3 watches (sspprruunngg, Ferretnose, JustAbe)

GMW-B5000TVA ............................. 14 watches (OkiFrog, Scott., felixgogo, JustAbe, Seanrm, Time4Playnow, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kubr1ck, Ottovonn, Ferretnose, complexcarbs, NardinNut, benson70)

Together .....................................* 133 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, D7002470, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, gnus411, Glon Musk, Dr_Driggy98, Scott., felixgogo, Time4Playnow, Ottovonn, NardinNut

Titan Treble: Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kurb1ck

Quad Damage:

Ti Clan Champion: JustAbe, Ferretnose


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Don't count me in.
> I have just hold it at the Parisian G Store..
> They got two TVA there BTW.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this photo, one can see better the subtle differences between these brothers.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

I no longer own the Twin Titans . Down to only the TCM atm with heavy seller's regret.


----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> I no longer own the Twin Titans . Down to only the TCM atm with heavy seller's regret.


You'll be okay


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

Watch me make a WTB post for the TB next week or try to buy it back.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Watch me make a WTB post for the TB next week or try to buy it back.


Hold strong! You sold it for a reason. 

(But feel free to buy it back again if you really want lol) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

I only do buybacks from private sales which only go to friends in the hobby. This one went to a guy overseas so I’m happy with the move. Hopefully I don’t fall too hard into trying to buy another one. Doesn’t mean I won’t pick one up if I can find it at a steal .


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> I no longer own the Twin Titans . Down to only the TCM atm with heavy seller's regret.


Don't worry, once a Titan, always a Titan.

(I don't delete anyone from the list. I also let my TCM go, with seller's regret resurfacing occassionally)


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

Back in twin titans. Sellers regret for the best of me. 


Sent by Rick C-137’s DW5600RM21-1


----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Back in twin titans. Sellers regret for the best of me.
> 
> 
> Sent by Rick C-137’s DW5600RM21-1


Strange. I don't see a TVA...


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

complexcarbs said:


> Strange. I don't see a TVA...


TB > TVA any day. Plus I DETEST red accents so hoping Casio does one that’s blacked out with gold buttons…or maybe black buttons with positive screen like the GMWB5000G. The kicker would be if they could make it <1500$ but I doubt that’ll happen for a while.


----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> TB > TVA any day. Plus I DETEST red accents so hoping Casio does one that’s blacked out with gold buttons…or maybe black buttons with positive screen like the GMWB5000G. The kicker would be if they could make it <1500$ but I doubt that’ll happen for a while.


Wonder what the MB will look like.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

complexcarbs said:


> Wonder what the MB will look like.


My money is on its going to be a surprise drop of the green on purple one that we have yet to see from the Leaks photo dump we had a while back. I think it was right around the time the wine red came out. There's also been some discussion on G-Shock 2021 leaks & rumors thread | WatchUSeek Watch Forums about it with people comparing the MB to the "Men in Black" series.


----------



## A.G. (Dec 6, 2019)

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> TB > TVA any day. Plus I DETEST red accents so hoping Casio does one that’s blacked out with gold buttons…or maybe black buttons with positive screen like the GMWB5000G. The kicker would be if they could make it <1500$ but I doubt that’ll happen for a while.


I'm burnt out on blue and gold accents so the TVA is perfect for me. You're not wrong, I think the TB looks great when compared to the TVA but I'm just flooded with gold accents. The TVA is a breath of fresh air and helps me appreciate gold and blue again. I'm glad you got the TB back. I always feel people will regret letting it go and some people actually do. To me the TB/TCM/TVA go really well together but everyone has a combo that works for them.

P.S. If you are are paying over $1500 for them you should shop around more. The only time I buy without a discount is when it's only available on the G-Shock site and they are about to sell out, they don't want to give me a discount. The "S" in "MSRP" stands for suggested.


----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

I'd be interested to know how many TVA buyers are first-time Ti Square owners like myself or even just $1000+ G-Shock range in general. Seems to hit a particular audience.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

A.G. said:


> I'm burnt out on blue and gold accents so the TVA is perfect for me. You're not wrong, I think the TB looks great when compared to the TVA but I'm just flooded with gold accents. The TVA is a breath of fresh air and helps me appreciate gold and blue again. I'm glad you got the TB back. I always feel people will regret letting it go and some people actually do. To me the TB/TCM/TVA go really well together but everyone has a combo that works for them.
> 
> P.S. If you are are paying over $1500 for them you should shop around more. The only time I buy without a discount is when it's only available on the G-Shock site and they are about to sell out, they don't want to give me a discount. The "S" in "MSRP" stands for suggested.


Trust me I know how to find the deals and sources  . I was happy to get it back for just about the same price I bought mine new about a year ago. It was nice because the first one I picked up from the same supplier I was picking up most of my GA2100-1a1's from. Didn't even had to ask for a discount as he just quoted me 1100$ and I didn't even think about saying no. The TCM on the other hand was through Feldmar, for just under 1450 and would have been 1300$ if the damn CA taxes stayed out. Of all the pieces in my collection, only the TCM was from an AD while the rest were sourced through other G-Shock groups or WUS. 



complexcarbs said:


> I'd be interested to know how many TVA buyers are first-time Ti Square owners like myself or even just $1000+ G-Shock range in general. Seems to hit a particular audience.


That would be a good poll question. I know it's your first and you haven't had the TB. I have the TB and I don't see any significant upgrades with that watch, although that connection to mech-suit makes me think of Mecha Godzilla from 'Godzilla vs Kong' just makes me want to buy it more. Had another buddy that I source for have both the TCM and TB that ended up folding for the TVA because he found one for 1500$ from Japan. I'm pretty sure @babyivan has the TCM and ended up buying the TVA too.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> TB > TVA any day......


TVA > TB


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> ....I'm pretty sure @babyivan has the TCM and ended up buying the TVA too.


Yep. Have the TCM, and added the TVA. 

I had a pre-order deposit on the TB when they were first announced, but switched my allegiance over to the TCM once I saw them in person at a local AD.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Joined the club


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

babyivan said:


> Yep. Have the TCM, and added the TVA.
> 
> I had a pre-order deposit on the TB when they were first announced, but switched my allegiance over to the TCM once I saw them in person at a local AD.


Just added the TB. 


Sent from my


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Just added the TB.
> 
> 
> Sent from my


Haha, yes. It was only a matter of time I suppose.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

After almost 1.5 years, the TCM is back. I love the look and feel of this watch and can't wait for sunny weather to be able to take better photos of it. The DLC coating is ever so beautiful.


----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

Miklos86 said:


> After almost 1.5 years, the TCM is back. I love the look and feel of this watch and can't wait for sunny weather to be able to take better photos of it. The DLC coating is ever so beautiful.


Very nice


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Just bought one. Brand new with 20% discount. They restocking this?


----------



## ///Motorsport (Oct 29, 2021)

After 2 fail attempts of getting a TVA, I picked up the TB and I have to say I enjoy the looks more. I would like to thank @FirstF80InSpace for helping me through this process.

This is my first gshock purchase and I am extremely pleased. I have much more expensive watches but I have worn this watch for 2 months straight now. It's so light, comfortable and always accurate.


http://imgur.com/a/XsQC7fD


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

///Motorsport said:


> After 2 fail attempts of getting a TVA, I picked up the TB and I have to say I enjoy the looks more. I would like to thank @FirstF80InSpace for helping me through this process.
> 
> This is my first gshock purchase and I am extremely pleased. I have much more expensive watches but I have worn this watch for 2 months straight now. It's so light, comfortable and always accurate.
> 
> ...


Congrats with your awesome watch. 
The lucky disadvantage is that you will likely be infected with the Casio virus and don’t have to break the bank to expand your collection.


----------



## ///Motorsport (Oct 29, 2021)

Daruba said:


> Congrats with your awesome watch.
> The lucky disadvantage is that you will likely be infected with the Casio virus and don’t have to break the bank to expand your collection.


Thank you and you are so correct! I actually picked up a ga2100ske and grabbed the 3rd gen mod kit. I didn't like it though, the watch is too large I find. I think it's the dial, there is too much of it and it's heavy on the bracelet. 

I ended up giving it to my nephew, he likes it but he would enjoy a empty box if I gave it to him lol.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

I've read about the non-flexing first link on these. Should someone with 6.75" flattish wrist be concerned about the fit? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ///Motorsport (Oct 29, 2021)

GrouchoM said:


> I've read about the non-flexing first link on these. Should someone with 6.75" flattish wrist be concerned about the fit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


That’s my wrist size and it fits like a dream. I find it more comfortable than the casioak on a strap. I had reservations about exactly that but because the watch is so light it isn’t a problem.


----------



## ///Motorsport (Oct 29, 2021)

I actually sold my blue santos once I got this watch, it is that good. The Santos is too large for that style of watch, in the large variant and to small in medium. Also the bracelet quality doesn't match the price and the misaligned screws bugged me. Yes smart link is cool but that's not what I am referring to. And their in-house movement isn't much of one.

I will be adding a mrgb5000 soon in silver but not at the retail price, maybe at half that. Well at least I can wish but like @Daruba said its way cheaper than collecting Rolexes!

Also have the MB on order, I love g shock but it has to be squares for me now. I looked at some frogmans but they're too large for my puny wrist. I like squares because they remind me of a 5711, big but small, if that makes sense.

Saturdays used to be my ritual for cleaning and winding my watches manually, I hate winders. But now I find it a chore and appreciate casio's quartz.

Too many times in the watch community we can become watch snobs. I love the fact it has a PC, GMT and chronograph all built in it and it's ready to rock when I am ready to roll.

This used to be my stealth wealth watch but ever since getting the TB, I will be selling this as well and boy it will buy me a lot of gshocks!



http://imgur.com/a/IXqwnCY


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

///Motorsport said:


> I actually sold my blue santos once I got this watch, it is that good. The Santos is too large for that style of watch, in the large variant and to small in medium. Also the bracelet quality doesn't match the price and the misaligned screws bugged me. Yes smart link is cool but that's not what I am referring to. And their in-house movement isn't much of one.
> 
> I will be adding a mrgb5000 soon in silver but not at the retail price, maybe at half that. Well at least I can wish but like @Daruba said its way cheaper than collecting Rolexes!
> 
> ...


I hear you, I am getting a little tired of my mechanicals stopping. In fact a wealthy friend of mine offloaded his 2 automatic seiko divers onto me to sell because he prefers the ease of solar power. With these you get the best of both worlds. I'm enjoying my "Iron Man".


----------



## ///Motorsport (Oct 29, 2021)

Pete26 said:


> I hear you, I am getting a little tired of my mechanicals stopping. In fact a wealthy friend of mine offloaded his 2 automatic seiko divers onto me to sell because he prefers the ease of solar power. With these you get the best of both worlds. I'm enjoying my "Iron Man".


Bad ass watch! Congrats! I love that thing but don't know if I have the kahunas to pull it off. Iron Man, I like that.

I am not sure if you were kinda insinuating I was wealthy as well, but I am far from it. I just go really hard for things that I have a passion for, which isn't a lot. I used to be super into cars as a younger adult and then switch to watches back in 2005.

I actually grew up really poor and wanted a 6900 but didn't have the heart to ask my parents for one. I do not have any kids but I am married, so all my extra income goes into watches. I am not really into cars anymore, as I find them a lot harder to keep and expensive to maintain. Not much of a traveller either, I am a home body type of person, so watches work really good for that. I don't have to have to sit in the garage or go anywhere to enjoy my hobby.


----------



## stateman (Aug 8, 2018)

///Motorsport said:


> I actually sold my blue santos once I got this watch, it is that good. The Santos is too large for that style of watch, in the large variant and to small in medium. Also the bracelet quality doesn't match the price and the misaligned screws bugged me. Yes smart link is cool but that's not what I am referring to. And their in-house movement isn't much of one.
> 
> I will be adding a mrgb5000 soon in silver but not at the retail price, maybe at half that. Well at least I can wish but like @Daruba said its way cheaper than collecting Rolexes!
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new square. Love the titanium feel as well. Would also pick up the MRG in silver if a bit cheaper. Still can’t quite wrap my head around the price 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ///Motorsport (Oct 29, 2021)

stateman said:


> Congrats on the new square. Love the titanium feel as well. Would also pick up the MRG in silver if a bit cheaper. Still can’t quite wrap my head around the price
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey my TRF buddy! Did you ever wonder why my name was Breitling over there? Lol 
It's this name on TZ since 2008 but I noticed that their site isn't secure any more and slow.

I owe you the most praises! @stateman 
@FirstF80InSpace helped me with the Chrono24 Canadian purchase side but you put me in on this damn thing. Thank you for providing me the photos of the same size wrist (both of you) and for you breaking down the nitty gritty for me.

Very few people from that forum would have did that and you were super patience with me. I am actually done with them over there, it is like a stock market/investment forum over there now! I'm not much of a poster, actually this is the first time I have ever posted my watches online!

I had security issues on car forums when I was a frequent poster back in 2003 and 2004, I have been weary since. Canada, Toronto specifically isn't as safe as people think.

Oh the Mrg tag is beyond absurd and I don't care for all the moving bezel parts but the finishing is next level, dare I say APish.


----------



## stateman (Aug 8, 2018)

///Motorsport said:


> Hey my TRF buddy! Did you ever wonder why my name was Breitling over there? Lol
> It's this name on TZ since 2008 but I noticed that their site isn't secure any more and slow.
> 
> I owe you the most praises! @stateman
> ...


Yep, TRF is definitely not focused on actually wearing watches anymore, at least not the Rolex forum itself. Glad to help in any small way, the gshock titanium squares are amazing...wear mine at least 2-3 days per week at the expense of my mechanical watches with no regrets.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

///Motorsport said:


> Bad ass watch! Congrats! I love that thing but don't know if I have the kahunas to pull it off. Iron Man, I like that.
> 
> I am not sure if you were kinda insinuating I was wealthy as well, but I am far from it. I just go really hard for things that I have a passion for, which isn't a lot. I used to be super into cars as a younger adult and then switch to watches back in 2005.
> 
> I actually grew up really poor and wanted a 6900 but didn't have the heart to ask my parents for one. I do not have any kids but I am married, so all my extra income goes into watches. I am not really into cars anymore, as I find them a lot harder to keep and expensive to maintain. Not much of a traveller either, I am a home body type of person, so watches work really good for that. I don't have to have to sit in the garage or go anywhere to enjoy my hobby.


I wasn't insinuating that at all. My friend is wealthy but doesn't go for mechanical watches. In fact his latest is an ugly eco-drive. He owns a pub and a waterfront home. He is into his Dodge Ram.


----------



## ///Motorsport (Oct 29, 2021)

Pete26 said:


> I wasn't insinuating that at all. My friend is wealthy but doesn't go for mechanical watches. In fact his latest is an ugly eco-drive. He owns a pub and a waterfront home. He is into his Dodge Ram.


Then I apologize, I was to quick to jump the gun. Actually a lot of wealthy people are exactly like your friend. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## ///Motorsport (Oct 29, 2021)

stateman said:


> Yep, TRF is definitely not focused on actually wearing watches anymore, at least not the Rolex forum itself. Glad to help in any small way, the gshock titanium squares are amazing...wear mine at least 2-3 days per week at the expense of my mechanical watches with no regrets.


Sorry, I was meaning to reply after I liked your message.
Yes, it's sad that it has gone that way for the Rolex forum itself. I have not ventured into other forums there, how is the Gshock forum? You are too modest, you helped in a huge way my friend! I thank you for the time you have spent on me. I am glad to hear my fellow TRFer, mine is going on 6 days with no regrets!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Very nice, gentlemen. As soon as I get in front of the PC I'll update the count.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 60 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R, Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman, Wizardskills, Collector!, dawalsh13, ///Motorsport)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 53 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee, pinchelobster, RonRotary, babyivan)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 6 watches (Ferretnose, Zednut, NardinNut, JustAbe, Seanrm, toomuchdamnrun)

GMW-B5000TR9 ............................. 5 watches (sspprruunngg, Ferretnose, JustAbe, OrangeOrange,Pete26)

GMW-B5000TVA ............................. 15 watches (OkiFrog, Scott., felixgogo, JustAbe, Seanrm, Time4Playnow, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kubr1ck, Ottovonn, Ferretnose, complexcarbs, NardinNut, benson70, babyivan)

Together .....................................* 139 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, D7002470, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, gnus411, Glon Musk, Dr_Driggy98, Scott., felixgogo, Time4Playnow, Ottovonn, NardinNut, babyivan

Titan Treble: Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kurb1ck

Quad Damage:

Ti Clan Champion: JustAbe, Ferretnose


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

///Motorsport said:


> Sorry, I was meaning to reply after I liked your message.
> Yes, it's sad that it has gone that way for the Rolex forum itself. I have not ventured into other forums there, how is the Gshock forum? You are too modest, you helped in a huge way my friend! I thank you for the time you have spent on me. I am glad to hear my fellow TRFer, mine is going on 6 days with no regrets!


I'm glad I was banned from TRF, it sounds like t's gone to the pits.


----------



## ///Motorsport (Oct 29, 2021)

Pete26 said:


> I'm glad I was banned from TRF, it sounds like t's gone to the pits.


Super deep pits! I don't even log in any more to be honest, just occasionally to answer PMs. I have been a member since 2009 and would log in daily. But now reading the threads started post 2019 in the rolex section just make my head hurt.

Many of my friends have been banned as well and for reasons to dumb to mention.

Edit reason: grammatical error


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Picked up a TVA yesterday. Please add me to the TVA and Twin Titan list


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

I joined the TVA club, a few months ago:



















* Please, count me in


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> I joined the TVA club, a few months ago:
> View attachment 16601568
> 
> 
> ...


Such an awesome watch. Mine in on her way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UK_Glen (Jun 23, 2015)

So, having been a fan of G-Shocks for a few years, a year or so ago I purchased a *GW-M5610-1ER* and love it. I thought that would be enough. However, thanks to you guys here I then discovered the *GW-5000-1JF* which I fell in love with, so I purchased one via Seiya Japan. I was sure that was it. But, then I came across the new *GW-M5610U-1CJF* with the subtle blue accents and decided I must get one of them too. I was _certain_ then that that really was it...

But then I see this thread and find myself yearning for a *GMW-B5000TB-1ER*. I guess I well and truly have the bug now!? 😧


----------



## hank7444 (Apr 15, 2017)

deleted


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

New TR!


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> I joined the TVA club, a few months ago:
> View attachment 16601568
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, they bowing to the new TVA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

Snyde said:


> Lol, they bowing to the new TVA?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course. Especially the GMW-B5000D which used to be the top dog.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

Don't really have anyone else to say this to but I JUST PICKED UP MY SECOND GMWB5000TB-1JR. With that being said the TCM is definitely on the way out because there is ABSOLUTELY no way I am passing up on owning 2 JDM TB's. 

Kind of excited. Didn't really think I would be this lucky so just wanted to share.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Paul R said:


> New TR!
> View attachment 16741747


Congrats! I wore mine the other day and was reminded what a beautiful piece that somehow comes together as a whole and works well. Enjoy!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 61 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R, Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman, Wizardskills, Collector!, dawalsh13, ///Motorsport, GrouchoM)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 53 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee, pinchelobster, RonRotary, babyivan)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 6 watches (Ferretnose, Zednut, NardinNut, JustAbe, Seanrm, toomuchdamnrun)

GMW-B5000TR9 ............................. 6 watches (sspprruunngg, Ferretnose, JustAbe, OrangeOrange, Pete26, Paul R)

GMW-B5000TVA ............................. 17 watches (OkiFrog, Scott., felixgogo, JustAbe, Seanrm, Time4Playnow, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kubr1ck, Ottovonn, Ferretnose, complexcarbs, NardinNut, benson70, babyivan, Fergfour, D.A. (Tony) Vader)

Together .....................................* 143 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, D7002470, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, gnus411, Glon Musk, Dr_Driggy98, Scott., felixgogo, Time4Playnow, Ottovonn, NardinNut, babyivan, Fergfour, Paul R

Titan Treble: Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kurb1ck

Quad Damage:

Ti Clan Champion: JustAbe, Ferretnose


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

_Please_ tell me I'm the first to post a TVB...


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

New watch day! Second GMWB5000TB-1JR joined the new watch box today.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

@Ferretnose You are indeed.

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 61 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R, Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman, Wizardskills, Collector!, dawalsh13, ///Motorsport, GrouchoM)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 53 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee, pinchelobster, RonRotary, babyivan)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 6 watches (Ferretnose, Zednut, NardinNut, JustAbe, Seanrm, toomuchdamnrun)

GMW-B5000TR9 ............................. 6 watches (sspprruunngg, Ferretnose, JustAbe, OrangeOrange, Pete26, Paul R)

GMW-B5000TVA ............................. 17 watches (OkiFrog, Scott., felixgogo, JustAbe, Seanrm, Time4Playnow, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kubr1ck, Ottovonn, Ferretnose, complexcarbs, NardinNut, benson70, babyivan, Fergfour, D.A. (Tony) Vader)

GMW-B5000TVB ............................. 1 watch (Ferretnose) 

Together .....................................* 144 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, D7002470, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, gnus411, Glon Musk, Scott., felixgogo, Time4Playnow, Ottovonn, NardinNut, babyivan, Fergfour, Paul R

Titan Treble: Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kurb1ck, Dr_Driggy98

Quad Damage:

Ti Clan Champion: JustAbe, Ferretnose


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ferretnose said:


> _Please_ tell me I'm the first to post a TVB...
> View attachment 16750895
> 
> 
> View attachment 16750896


Oh I like that one


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

add me to the tvb list!  wouldve had it last week if i saw my friend sooner! haha


----------



## hank7444 (Apr 15, 2017)

Please add me to the GMW-B5000TB-1JR list!


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> add me to the tvb list!  wouldve had it last week if i saw my friend sooner! haha
> View attachment 16757099


That's a great pic! Welcome to the TVBrotherhood!


----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)

Finally picked it up! Got myself a TVA:


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

No MR-G list?


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

And finally, here I am with my latest addiction: the TVB, he joins the group next to a TVA and a TCM and two steel versions: D and RD


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 62 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R, Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman, Wizardskills, Collector!, dawalsh13, ///Motorsport, GrouchoM, hank7444)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 53 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee, pinchelobster, RonRotary, babyivan)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 6 watches (Ferretnose, Zednut, NardinNut, JustAbe, Seanrm, toomuchdamnrun)

GMW-B5000TR9 ............................. 6 watches (sspprruunngg, Ferretnose, JustAbe, OrangeOrange, Pete26, Paul R)

GMW-B5000TVA ............................. 19 watches (OkiFrog, Scott., felixgogo, JustAbe, Seanrm, Time4Playnow, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kubr1ck, Ottovonn, Ferretnose, complexcarbs, NardinNut, benson70, babyivan, Fergfour, D.A. (Tony) Vader, keisuke_z, AstroAtlantique)

GMW-B5000TVB ............................. 3 watches (Ferretnose, Tetsu Tekubi, AstroAtlantique)

Together .....................................* 149 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, D7002470, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, gnus411, Glon Musk, Scott., felixgogo, Time4Playnow, Ottovonn, NardinNut, babyivan, Fergfour, Paul R

Titan Treble: Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kurb1ck, Dr_Driggy98, AstroAtlantique

Quad Damage:

Ti Clan Champion: JustAbe, Ferretnose


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Blubaru703 said:


> No MR-G list?


Nope. You see I often fall behind when the thread is buried because I fail to check the forum regularly. If anyone wanted to start a similar MR-G counting thread I'm sure the mods wouldn't mind.


----------



## Vimdorado (Oct 13, 2011)

summer photo


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

Miklos86 said:


> GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 62 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R, Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman, Wizardskills, Collector!, dawalsh13, ///Motorsport, GrouchoM, hank7444)
> 
> GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 53 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee, pinchelobster, RonRotary, babyivan)
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 63 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R, Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman, Wizardskills, Collector!, dawalsh13, ///Motorsport, GrouchoM, hank7444, Vimdorado)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 54 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee, pinchelobster, RonRotary, babyivan, Vimdorado)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 6 watches (Ferretnose, Zednut, NardinNut, JustAbe, Seanrm, toomuchdamnrun)

GMW-B5000TR9 ............................. 6 watches (sspprruunngg, Ferretnose, JustAbe, OrangeOrange, Pete26, Paul R)

GMW-B5000TVA ............................. 19 watches (OkiFrog, Scott., felixgogo, JustAbe, Seanrm, Time4Playnow, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kubr1ck, Ottovonn, Ferretnose, complexcarbs, NardinNut, benson70, babyivan, Fergfour, D.A. (Tony) Vader, keisuke_z, AstroAtlantique)

GMW-B5000TVB ............................. 3 watches (Ferretnose, Tetsu Tekubi, AstroAtlantique)

Together .....................................* 151 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, D7002470, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, gnus411, Glon Musk, Scott., felixgogo, Time4Playnow, Ottovonn, NardinNut, babyivan, Fergfour, Paul R, Vimdorado

Titan Treble: Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kurb1ck, Dr_Driggy98, AstroAtlantique

Quad Damage:

Ti Clan Champion: JustAbe, Ferretnose


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Blubaru703 said:


> No MR-G list?


I started a MRG thread (not really counting) a while back. I later found out someone else had previously made one, too.









MR-G Thread, Let's See 'Em!!!!!


How is there not a MR-G owner, info, and photo thread? I just have the one, my entry level b1000, but I'm looking at some others and felt like a thread for MR-Gs is damn necessary since it is the pinnacle of G-Shock design....and I just want to see some high end G-Shock eye candy! Let's see...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

Miklos86 said:


> GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 63 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R, Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman, Wizardskills, Collector!, dawalsh13, ///Motorsport, GrouchoM, hank7444, Vimdorado)
> 
> GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 54 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee, pinchelobster, RonRotary, babyivan, Vimdorado)
> 
> ...


You can add my TVA.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

Back to owning just 1 TB. Hoping Casio puts out more Ti squares with DLC and a positive display.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Back to owning just 1 TB. Hoping Casio puts out more Ti squares with DLC and a positive display.


There's the MRG. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 63 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R, Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman, Wizardskills, Collector!, dawalsh13, ///Motorsport, GrouchoM, hank7444, Vimdorado)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 54 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee, pinchelobster, RonRotary, babyivan, Vimdorado)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 6 watches (Ferretnose, Zednut, NardinNut, JustAbe, Seanrm, toomuchdamnrun)

GMW-B5000TR9 ............................. 6 watches (sspprruunngg, Ferretnose, JustAbe, OrangeOrange, Pete26, Paul R)

GMW-B5000TVA ............................. 20 watches (OkiFrog, Scott., felixgogo, JustAbe, Seanrm, Time4Playnow, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kubr1ck, Ottovonn, Ferretnose, complexcarbs, NardinNut, benson70, babyivan, Fergfour, D.A. (Tony) Vader, keisuke_z, AstroAtlantique, L&W)

GMW-B5000TVB ............................. 3 watches (Ferretnose, Tetsu Tekubi, AstroAtlantique)

Together .....................................* 152 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, D7002470, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, gnus411, Glon Musk, Scott., felixgogo, Time4Playnow, Ottovonn, NardinNut, babyivan, Fergfour, Paul R, Vimdorado

Titan Treble: Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kurb1ck, Dr_Driggy98, AstroAtlantique

Quad Damage:

Ti Clan Champion: JustAbe, Ferretnose


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Back to owning just 1 TB. Hoping Casio puts out more Ti squares with DLC and a positive display.


Don't worry about it. Once a Titan, always a Titan.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

GrouchoM said:


> There's the MRG.
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


My Budget for G shocks is $1,500 and I'm already over that limit by about $57.5. 

Unless I get one to resell then I don't foresee getting one.


----------



## Calnan711 (Mar 18, 2019)

Late to the list, but would love to add my TVA and TVB! Thanks!


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Calnan711 said:


> Late to the list, but would love to add my TVA and TVB! Thanks!
> View attachment 16938257


That IS a nice square trio 😍👍


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

GMW-B5000TB-1JR ............................... 63 watches (mtb2104, JustAbe, Barbababa, tdinut, harald-hans, clarencek, gregnoid, Cowboy Bebop, Okifrog, HiggsBoson, Kubr1ck, Spoons, D7002470, Z-Samurai, issey.miyake, felixgogo, venom79, justinsdomingo, philipkarlevans, James142, Maddog1970, Irf, natosteve, Pankrates, Facelessman, arnage, skyxx, Rammus, J.JUN, X-plorer, gnus411, Showdown2608, Zeclarr, elborderas, koolpep, djpharoah, that 1 guy, SCraftWatchGuy221, kritameth, O ., Paul R, Glon Musk, Fergfour, Scott., J__D, oldspice, Dr_Driggy98, Jas26, patr1ckd, L&W, Mr.Jones82, Ferretnose, Snyde, liadz, Nemo_Sandman, Wizardskills, Collector!, dawalsh13, ///Motorsport, GrouchoM, hank7444, Vimdorado)

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR ............................. 54 watches (Okifrog, Maddog1970, mtb2104, Zangaru, clarencek, Ottovonn, Cowboy Bebop, AstroAtlantique, Dakota1776, Time4Playnow, D7002470, JustAbe, Miklos86, venom79, eaglepowers, TTR350, Longicollis, issey.miyake, FireMonk3y, venom79, Bauzen, Takvorian, rhstranger2772, Irf, Mrjnascar, stockae92, skyxx, Kubr1ck, JohnM, vainqueur, Lowrota, S.L, F1_watches, All_Purpose, yokied, gnus411, Dino7, James142, GuitarRox, Alexanderchu, Tommy Baubausaur, JUSTACPA, koolpep, rodo88, Glon Musk, Aronkulfi, Ferretnose, Dr_Driggy98, peterbee, pinchelobster, RonRotary, babyivan, Vimdorado)

GMW-B5000TCF-2JR ............................. 6 watches (Ferretnose, Zednut, NardinNut, JustAbe, Seanrm, toomuchdamnrun)

GMW-B5000TR9 ............................. 6 watches (sspprruunngg, Ferretnose, JustAbe, OrangeOrange, Pete26, Paul R)

GMW-B5000TVA ............................. 21 watches (OkiFrog, Scott., felixgogo, JustAbe, Seanrm, Time4Playnow, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kubr1ck, Ottovonn, Ferretnose, complexcarbs, NardinNut, benson70, babyivan, Fergfour, D.A. (Tony) Vader, keisuke_z, AstroAtlantique, L&W, Calnan711)

GMW-B5000TVB ............................. 4 watches (Ferretnose, Tetsu Tekubi, AstroAtlantique, Calnan711)

Together .....................................* 154 watches*

Twin Titans: mtb2104, clarencek, D7002470, issey.miyake, venom79, Maddog1970, Irf, skyxx, gnus411, Glon Musk, Scott., felixgogo, Time4Playnow, Ottovonn, NardinNut, babyivan, Fergfour, Paul R, Vimdorado, Calnan711

Titan Treble: Okifrog, Cowboy Bebop, James142, Kurb1ck, Dr_Driggy98, AstroAtlantique

Quad Damage:

Ti Clan Champion: JustAbe, Ferretnose


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks for updating and keeping the thread alive. I've been away for quite sometimes. Wondering if any of us here got MRG square? How do you guys like it compared to Ti squares. Thanks in advance 😁


----------



## d2lu (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey there, can I join too ? 😁 GMW-B5000TVB-1JR


----------

